# LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3rd Annual Supershow



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the show you all having been waiting on. It's offical the 3rd annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. Supershow. It's going down September 27th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland CA. Flier will be out soon and their will be a major artist performing. Alot of you that have been to our show know how big it is and every year it gets bigger. This show could not be off the hook if it wasn't for the car clubs and solo riders. More details to follow.


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:0 this is the main event rite here :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

FINALLY!!! BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE

IMPALAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 20 2009, 09:51 PM~13954303
> *FINALLY!!!  BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE
> 
> IMPALAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE
> *


I know you have. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

always a great show











will be there!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

You know how we do it!! We wanna invite All of NOR-CAL to our show cause we put it on for the riders.   Much Love and respect to all, hope to see you in Woodland kickin back with the LO*LYSTICS to end the summer.

We'll try and put up information as it becomes available, or contact me or raj on here and we'll get you as much info as possible.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420: :420:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Been waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there again


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be out there again ..... 

when is the pre-reg starting? want to get indoors again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy: Good show to go kick back and hang out in the beer garden and chill for the day. :biggrin: Always a good show can’t miss it.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@May 21 2009, 09:06 AM~13957604
> *Been waiting  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: El co should be new and improved by then


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2009, 09:59 AM~13958162
> *Bay Area Bosses will be out there again .....
> 
> when is the pre-reg starting? want to get indoors again
> *


Working on the pre-reg form right now. As soon as it is done I will let you know.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2009, 02:28 PM~13960437
> *Working on the pre-reg form right now. As soon as it is done I will let you know.
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT Brown Persuasion will be there...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 21 2009, 09:55 AM~13957495
> *You know how we do it!! We wanna invite All of NOR-CAL to our show cause we put it on for the riders.     Much Love and respect to all, hope to see you in Woodland kickin back with the LO*LYSTICS to end the summer.
> 
> We'll try and put up information as it becomes available, or contact me or raj on here and we'll get you as much info as possible.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know I need a vendors booth


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 07:14 AM~13968149
> *u know I need a vendors booth
> *


Soon as we get the forms we wil be in touch. Working on all that now. PM if interested in booths, I'll start a list and we'll shoot you the info once its available.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Question for the riders.. since this is for you, what do you prefer 

Trophies or a clean wall plaque? 

The club was discussing this years awards, A few of us said plaques a few say keep trophies. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13969548
> *Question for the riders.. since this is for you, what do you prefer
> 
> Trophies or a clean wall plaque?
> ...


Trophy


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's one for Trophys. Please we need your guys input. Remember your the ones taking the awards home and have to look at them.


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2009, 11:04 AM~13969906
> *Trophy
> *



x2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

ill put this 1 on my calender 4 sure


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

we will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

oh man another year.... the 3rd to say..... SocioS WOODLAND fo sho will be there!!!!!!!!!

hopefully my caddy will be done by that time...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2009, 12:58 PM~13971224
> *That's one for Trophys. Please we need your guys input. Remember your the ones taking the awards home and have to look at them.
> *


i like the trophies you guys had the past 2 years i vote trophies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hell yeah.....ill be their this year again for the third straight time


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13976089
> *i like the trophies you guys had the past 2 years i vote trophies
> *


 :yes: Me to I vote trophies! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It looks like the vote for Trophys is winning.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

This was a great show last year, hope to be there again. Lolystics putting in work!!! And trophies just look better to me. Good Job!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 23 2009, 08:14 AM~13977480
> *This was a great show last year, hope to be there again. Lolystics putting in work!!! And trophies just look better to me. Good Job!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks much love to the UCE family for the support.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

VOTE 4 A PLAQUE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 20 2009, 09:36 PM~13953402
> *This is the show you all having been waiting on. It's offical the 3rd annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. Supershow. It's going down September 27th at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland CA. Flier will be out soon and their will be a major artist performing. Alot of you that have been to our show know how big it is and every year it gets bigger. This show could not be off the hook if it wasn't for the car clubs and solo riders. More details to follow.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@May 22 2009, 05:53 PM~13973573
> *we will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE! ....LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Working on a major artist that will be performing at the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 27 2009, 08:30 AM~14012507
> *Working on a major artist that will be performing at the show.
> *



ok ok ok I will performed :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 09:05 AM~14012928
> *ok ok ok I will performed  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 09:44 AM~14013345
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is the hop in the dirt or asphalt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14020941
> *is the hop in the dirt or asphalt
> *


 The hop did not go too well on the dirt in the arena last year, bad idea on our part, but this year we will be having the hop on flat asphalt.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 28 2009, 06:47 AM~14023791
> *The hop did not go too well on the dirt in the arena last year, bad idea on our part, but this year we will be having the hop on flat asphalt.
> *


That is incorrect, hop will be in the same area(rodeo arena). Only think is that we will be getting some trench plates to put down. The rodeo arena was alot safe place for the spectators to watch the hop.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14024572
> *That is incorrect, hop will be in the same area(rodeo arena). Only think is that we will be getting some trench plates to put down.
> *


 :around:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Rules of the hop will be posted soon.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Planning to be there this year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 28 2009, 08:08 AM~14024610
> *Planning to be there this year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You gonna hop? :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 28 2009, 08:08 AM~14024610
> *Planning to be there this year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope you plan on bringing some of the guys from the club. Danny D better make it out this. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A few random pics i have on my computer from the 1st and 2nd.. Bring your good attitudes and enjoy the day. Plenty of shady parking, indoors and outdoors, Plenty of food, a concert and more entertainment than you can keep track of.. Bounce houses for the kids all that es todo..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

These guys didnt make it early enough we had to close the gates up on em..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

All this gente wanted to do was see the hop go down.. bring your heavy hitters, we'll get you a good spot to hop on this year, don't even trip!! 

[img=http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7510/stannual052w.jpg]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 28 2009, 08:38 AM~14024928
> *These guys didnt make it early enough we had to close the gates up on em..
> 
> *


Dam bro, you have alot of picks I haven't seen yet. Are you holding out on me. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

IMPALAS CC been puttin it down since year one..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

fucken huge ass pics ...thats cause the Lo*Lystics do it big


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

On behalf of the Lo*Lystics we respectfully invite all solo riders and all clubs to come represent in Woodlone Califas September 27th 2009.. Tell your homies that Harleys, and customs are welcome to attend also..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will have pre-reg forms by this weekend. If you need one just PM me with your name and address.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 29 2009, 10:46 AM~14036932
> *I will have pre-reg forms by this weekend. If you need one just PM me with your name and address.
> *


cool send me some ill pm address


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 29 2009, 04:08 PM~14040382
> *cool send me some ill pm address
> *


Got your PM, I will send it out to you as soon as it is ready.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 31 2009, 11:01 AM~14053348
> *TTT
> *


What's goin on Shadow  call me up got a couple of the homies that wanna roll to antioch with you


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be in the house again!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14079689
> *we will be in the house again!
> *


It's all good, should be a great show.


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats the car hopp prize money


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14083182
> *I'LL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 3 2009, 10:48 AM~14083196
> *whats the car hopp prize money
> *


Single 1st $700
2nd$300
3rd- A hand shake and see you next year :biggrin: 
Double 1st$700
2nd$300
3rd- :biggrin: 
Radical 1st$700
2nd$300
3rd- :biggrin: 

Must have three to make a class. I will be posting the rules soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 8 2009, 08:52 AM~14125183
> *Single 1st $700
> 2nd$300
> 3rd- A hand shake and see you next year :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Pre-Reg forms will be ready at the Devotions show in Sacramento. If anyone needs one you can always PM me with your email address and I can send it to you as a word document to print out. Thanks!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2009, 11:54 PM~14168519
> *Pre-Reg forms will be ready at the Devotions show in Sacramento. If anyone needs one you can always PM me with your email address and I can send it to you as a word document to print out. Thanks!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im ready for this one....this one has always been a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 02:16 PM~14063536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2009, 02:16 PM~14063536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2009, 11:54 PM~14168519
> *Pre-Reg forms will be ready at the Devotions show in Sacramento. If anyone needs one you can always PM me with your email address and I can send it to you as a word document to print out. Thanks!
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

We'll be in the HOUSE!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 09:56 AM~14179130
> *Im ready for this one....this one has always been a good show
> *


X86.. I AGREE WITH 2TONZ...HEY BRO BE READY TO HAVE SOME BEERS LIKE LAST YEAR!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THERE WILL BE SOME TRAFFIC IN WOODLAND,HOW MUCH :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jun 16 2009, 09:06 PM~14213382
> *THERE WILL BE SOME TRAFFIC IN WOODLAND,HOW MUCH  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Got to love it.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 16 2009, 06:51 PM~14211610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for the support.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

in the house


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 18 2009, 08:10 AM~14226906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We have decided for the car hop their will be a street single and double pump classes along with radical single and double pump classes(No Trucks in these classes). Their will be a truck class for radical truck hoppers. For all classes it is 3 to make a class and the prize money will be 1st-500 and 2nd-250 for each class
Their will be more rules on lock up height later. In order to be in the street class car must be stock no modifactions done to it. This class is for the street riders that want to come and play. The radical class will be everything goes. Also their will be no standing up in any of the classes. These rules are subject to change since we still have alot of time before the show. So stay tuned.


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14231211
> *We have decided for the car hop their will be a street single and double pump classes along with radical single and double pump classes(No Trucks in these classes). Their will be a truck class for radical truck hoppers. For all classes it is 3 to make a class and the prize money will be 1st-500 and 2nd-250 for each class
> Their will be more rules on lock up height later. In order to be in the street class car must be stock no modifactions done to it. This class is for the street riders that want to come and play. The radical class will be everything goes. Also their will be no standing up in any of the classes. These rules are subject to change since we still have alot of time before the show. So stay tuned.
> *


I AGREE TRUCKS SHOULD BE IN THERE OWN CLASS LIFES FINEST WILLBE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 19 2009, 06:14 AM~14237548
> *
> *


Q-Vo Gabe.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

what's up !! We got our pre-reg's from Raj last weekend. You know we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Jun 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14238969
> *what's up !! We got our pre-reg's from Raj last weekend. You know we will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Jaybird... how you been carnal.. bring that bad ass 4 out.. kick it with the homies..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Jun 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14238969
> *what's up !! We got our pre-reg's from Raj last weekend. You know we will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


Dam Max is finally doing his job. :biggrin: We got your same building waiting for you.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 19 2009, 10:07 AM~14239305
> *What up Jaybird... how you been carnal.. bring that bad ass 4 out.. kick it with the homies..
> *


What's up Nono. Im cool bro, just staying busy. Thanks, and we will see you there !!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 20 2009, 05:29 AM~14246206
> *Dam Max is finally doing his job. :biggrin: We got your same building waiting for you.
> *



:biggrin: LOL. Thanks we really appreciate it !!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 19 2009, 08:24 AM~14237950
> *Q-Vo Gabe.
> *


What up Noel can't wait for your show to end the year good


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 20 2009, 06:29 AM~14246206
> *Dam Max is finally doing his job. :biggrin: We got your same building waiting for you.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVILCAMINO84 (Jun 23, 2009)

RIGHT ON RAJ! GLAD TO HEAR YOUR CLUB HAS DECIDED TO GO FORWARD WITH A 3RD SHOW. ALL OF THE NORTH CALIFAS CLUBS & INDIVIDUAL RIDERS ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVILCAMINO84_@Jun 22 2009, 06:49 PM~14267048
> *RIGHT ON RAJ!  GLAD TO HEAR YOUR CLUB HAS DECIDED TO GO FORWARD WITH A 3RD SHOW.  ALL OF THE NORTH CALIFAS CLUBS & INDIVIDUAL RIDERS ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE.
> *


That is the reason we do our show. This is for the clubs and solo riders. Thanks for the support.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

This show is off the hook and its in my town!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Lo Lystics doing it......... SocioS Woodland will be there.... once again....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jun 23 2009, 01:12 PM~14274593
> *Lo Lystics doing it......... SocioS Woodland will be there.... once again....
> *


We got love for the Socios family.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14273570
> *This show is off the hook and its in my town!!!
> *


Should be off the hook this year too.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 24 2009, 07:44 AM~14281763
> *We got love for the Socios family.
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 21 2009, 09:07 AM~14253168
> *What up Noel can't wait for your show to end the year good
> *



 Hope you guys spend the day chillin.... Havin a good time homie.. Thats what its all about..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a list of classes for the car show?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14318494
> *Is there a list of classes for the car show?
> *


I will try and get one posted.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 26 2009, 07:29 AM~14304572
> *  Hope you guys spend the day chillin.... Havin a good time homie.. Thats what its all about..
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I wonder if my car will be painted by then :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 29 2009, 05:57 PM~14333650
> *I wonder if my car will be painted by then :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see it their.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 29 2009, 05:57 PM~14333650
> *I wonder if my car will be painted by then :biggrin:
> *


Sup Scott... One of our members is workin on bustin his ride out at the show for the first time too.. Your not alone. Get it done and bring it out.. You got a couple months still..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS CHICO WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jul 3 2009, 08:09 PM~14376429
> *IMPALAS CHICO WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the support.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait going 2 be good


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Any hop rules yet


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT Lo*Lystics!

Final Chapter will be in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jul 6 2009, 11:22 AM~14393375
> *TTT Lo*Lystics!
> 
> Final Chapter will be in the house  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the support.


----------



## blvd916 (May 13, 2009)

hoppp rulesss yet ?????


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Pre-Reg forms are already coming in.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

U going to have pre reg forms at the streetlow show this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 9 2009, 07:21 PM~14429232
> *U going to have pre reg forms at the streetlow show this weekend? :biggrin:
> *



Yes we will.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

what up raj

FEARNONE WILL BE THERE. U STILL GOT INDOOR SPOTS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 10 2009, 06:08 AM~14432378
> *what up raj
> 
> FEARNONE WILL BE THERE. U STILL GOT INDOOR SPOTS
> *


Get the pre-reg forms to me ASAP


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

THIS WILL BE THE NORCAL SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14231211
> *We have decided for the car hop their car must be stock no modifactions done to it. This class is for the street riders that want to come and play. The radical class will be everything goes. Also their will be no standing up in any of the classes. These rules are subject to change since we still have alot of time before the show. So stay tuned.
> *




:0 i think thats koo right here  :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE "EASTBAY CAPTER"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 14 2009, 12:42 PM~14471258
> *SOCIOS ready to go  :biggrin:
> *


We got your building ready


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up everyone. Mark this date, you don't want to miss it. We plan on filling these buildings up again this year so bring them rides up and set up on Saturday, relax and enjoy the show on Sunday. If not we'lll be at the gate early to move everyone in on Sunday. We'll see everyone there.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jul 13 2009, 02:35 PM~14460500
> *THIS WILL BE THE NORCAL SUPER SHOW!!!
> *


  That's the plan..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok their have been alot of people asking about the hop rules and alot of input. We were wanting to have street classes but their were to many people complaining on what the rules should be. So we have decided to go back to the rules we have had the last two years.

Single pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 35inches

Double pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 45 inches

Radical class is everything goes 

In all three classes their must be three entrys to make a class and their is no standing up in any of the classes. Let the cars do the hopping. Thanks for your support. If their is not three entrys in a class we will still payout something, just depanding on what your ride does.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 15 2009, 06:48 AM~14479919
> *We got your building ready
> *



getting my momo reservation ready :biggrin: I did not get a pre reg  saw u in Woodland but u were 2 busy :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 15 2009, 09:27 AM~14480530
> *Ok their have been alot of people asking about the hop rules and alot of input. We were wanting to have street classes but their were to many people complaining on what the rules should be. So we have decided to go back to the rules we have had the last two years.
> 
> Single pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 35inches
> ...


 :wow: Sounds like a







class to me.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 15 2009, 12:11 PM~14483287
> *:wow: Sounds like a
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't get stuck.. It's gonna be a serious hop.. bring that power out.. push them rides up


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 15 2009, 01:11 PM~14483287
> *:wow: Sounds like a
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Like this


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmbz_cfXumI


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 11:07 PM~14489512
> *Like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmbz_cfXumI
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Fellas, I can't wait for this show !!! I was wondering if you guys are going to have any performers?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 16 2009, 09:04 AM~14492371
> *Hey Fellas, I can't wait for this show !!! I was wondering if you guys are going to have any performers?
> *


Whats up homie. Yes, we wil be having a major artist again this year, but we won't be able to release any details until the paperwork is signed again. I know your doing promotions homie..If we need any additional acts we'll get at you.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Bro, even if we can just get a few minutes that's fine, I am working with young marketable talent, and its difficult to get them shows because they're age, but they're music is very marketable and its not offensive... Thank You and Please keep keep us in mind. Thanks


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 16 2009, 10:06 AM~14492389
> *Whats up homie.  Yes, we wil be having a major artist again this year, but we won't be able to release any details until the paperwork is signed again.  I know your doing promotions homie..If we need any additional acts we'll get at you.
> *


 :biggrin: sup noel...BIG RASTA from ISLANDERS C.C. seeing wassup with you bro'. can't wait for the show - last year was cool - very HOT tho :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 10:06 AM~14492990
> *:biggrin: sup noel...BIG RASTA from ISLANDERS C.C. seeing wassup with you bro'. can't wait for the show - last year was cool - very HOT tho :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie.. I told one of our members about your D'z If they are still for sale PM me your number. He keeps asking me about them. We'll see you at the show homie.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 16 2009, 09:04 AM~14492371
> *Hey Fellas, I can't wait for this show !!! I was wondering if you guys are going to have any performers?
> *


Yes we are, just can't say anything until they are locked in.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 16 2009, 09:20 AM~14492500
> *Thanks Bro, even if we can just get a few minutes that's fine, I am working with young marketable talent, and its difficult to get them shows because they're age, but they're music is very marketable and its not offensive...  Thank You and Please keep keep us in mind. Thanks
> *


Give Isrel a call he is in charge of the entertainment(916-213-9811)


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14493091
> *What's up homie.. I told one of our members about your D'z  If they are still for sale PM me your number.  He keeps asking me about them.  We'll see you at the show homie.
> *


 :biggrin: man...the d'z are gone - but i'm looking for some zenith's - 14x6's preferably. let me know if you have any hook up - one love :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup raj....sending the homie some love..howz it bro - when's the 4 coming out???? - one love raj - BIG RASTA


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 12:15 PM~14494215
> * wassup raj....sending the homie some love..howz it bro - when's the 4 coming out???? - one love raj - BIG RASTA
> *


What's up homie, I had the 64 out at the Woodland Streetlow show.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2009, 07:40 AM~14501823
> *What's up homie, I had the 64 out at the Woodland Streetlow show.
> *


 :biggrin: oh damn...i missed the show. i'll see it soon - one love :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/m/4ztc90/2


Here is the pre-reg form for our show. Get then filled out quick.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

http://i29.tinypic.com/9hm1xd.jpg


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2009, 09:01 AM~14502938
> *http://tinypic.com/m/4ztc90/2
> Here is the pre-reg form for our show. Get them filled out quick.
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jul 13 2009, 10:38 PM~14466081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 17 2009, 12:46 PM~14505113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let everyone know their was a mistake on the flier of the address to the fairgrounds. The correct address is 1250 East Gum Ave. Woodland CA.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 17 2009, 12:46 PM~14505113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jul 18 2009, 08:36 AM~14510946
> *Cant wait!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Didn't see you at fun in the sun.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14497903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You ready Isreal? We ready  


Bring them bombs out this year..The people wanna see some bombas..so do I


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Thee stylistics will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 20 2009, 10:00 PM~14533458
> *Thee stylistics will be there
> *



see you there homie


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

DJ HENDOE will be in the house spinning @ IZ REALS MUZIC BOOTH!!! holla


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 21 2009, 07:31 AM~14536440
> *DJ HENDOE will be in the house spinning @ IZ REALS MUZIC BOOTH!!! holla
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2009, 04:14 PM~14542234
> *TTT  :wave:
> *


Whats up homie. Bring that bad ass troka up here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

L*L Bump....for the homeboys


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: cant wait you know the 66 will be out there


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jul 3 2009, 09:09 PM~14376429
> *IMPALAS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


*From all over, just like last year :biggrin: *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Tim from KoolAid Hydraulics in San Leandro has donated $200 and a set of brand new coils for a street class. This class will have single and doubles together and the lockup height will be 30inches from the ground to the bottom of the bumper. Thanks Tim


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2009, 08:32 PM~14556090
> *From all over, just like last year :biggrin:
> *


We really apperciate your guys support since day one of our show. Just let everyone know every year Impalas C.C. invades our show with all of their chapters that come from all over.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 23 2009, 06:11 AM~14558108
> *Tim from KoolAid Hydraulics in San Leandro has donated $200 and a set of brand new coils for a street class. This class will have single and doubles together and the lockup height will be 30inches from the ground to the bottom of the bumper. Thanks Tim
> *


thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 07:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils
> *


Thanks Tim for the donation.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we will also have some promotional stuff for the crowd at the hop pit :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 22 2009, 03:24 PM~14553025
> *
> *


What's up Psta....  We'll see you there homeboy


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 07:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils
> *


Someone is going home with some cash and some new coils  Thanks for your support we are expecting some serious competition...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer+Jul 22 2009, 04:59 PM~14553868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14533509
> *see you there homie
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 08:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





WHAT A NICE GUY ... THANKS TIM KOOL-AIDS #1 
AND STACK LIFE :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14503257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CANT WAIT!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Pre-Reg before Sept. 16th.. Come chill and set up on Saturday. Enjoy the show on Sunday..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


Can't wait


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got home from the Merced Supershow. Three LO*LYSTICS cars went to represent and came home with three first place trophys. Way to go guys.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 1 2009, 11:02 PM~14650156
> *Just got home from the Merced Supershow. Three LO*LYSTICS cars went to represent and came home with three first place trophys. Way to go guys.
> *



congrats


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:26 AM~14651589
> *congrats
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 08:26 AM~14651589
> *congrats
> *


Thanks


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WERE PLANNING ON GOIN TO THIS SHOW


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ROLLED UP 12 DEEP TO MERCED


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ANY 1 FROM THE 559 GOIN UP SO FAR TUF E NUF OLD TIMES BLVD KINGS THAT I KNOW OF


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

OLD TIMES


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank's guys for your support. If you haven't been to our show this is one you don't want to miss.


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 4 2009, 06:57 AM~14669510
> *Thank's guys for your support. If you haven't been to our show this is one you don't want to miss.
> *


What's up Raj
:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Aug 4 2009, 06:25 AM~14669671
> *What's up Raj
> :wave:
> *


What up Harold!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14503257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 4 2009, 06:57 AM~14669510
> *Thank's guys for your support. If you haven't been to our show this is one you don't want to miss.
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Cant wait for this one here! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 4 2009, 04:30 PM~14675198
> *Cant wait for this one here! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 08:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils </span>
> *




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

WE ARE LESS THAN TWO MONTHS AWAY GENTE....GET YOUR PRE-REG IN ASAP TO RESERVE YOUR INDOOR SPOTS!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 08:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils </span>
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Aug 2 2009, 03:52 PM~14653839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole club thanks you all for your support. This is that one show Riders can come out to and bring your familias and just chill and catch up with your homeboys and homegirls. We'll see you all out there on the 27th of Sept. Spread the word, 3rd Annual Lo*Lystics Supershow.. *for Lowriders, by Lowriders*.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK AGAIN! :thumbsup:

I HAVE BOTH COVERS OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 6 2009, 08:01 AM~14692414
> *IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK AGAIN! :thumbsup:
> 
> I HAVE BOTH COVERS  OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
> ...


I got my copy, but need the other cover. Don't miss the Lo*lystics Supershow ad on the back cover. Thanks Impalas Magazine..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2009, 08:19 AM~14692130
> *The whole club thanks you all for your support.  This is that one show Riders can come out to and bring your familias and just chill and catch up with your homeboys and homegirls.  We'll see you all out there on the 27th of Sept.  Spread the word, 3rd Annual Lo*Lystics Supershow.. for Lowriders, by Lowriders.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2009, 11:55 AM~14693946
> *I got my copy, but need the other cover.  Don't miss the Lo*lystics Supershow ad on the back cover.  Thanks Impalas Magazine..
> *


CONGRATS TO RAJ.. LOOKING GOOD! SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Counting down the days....TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from Hot August Nights in Reno. The Reno area lowriders are planning to make the trip to our show. Thanks for your support.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 10 2009, 07:22 AM~14723439
> *Just got back from Hot August Nights in Reno. The Reno area lowriders are planning to make the trip to our show. Thanks for your support.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 9 2009, 06:58 PM~14719765
> *Counting down the days....TTT
> *



GRANDE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...................


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

GRACIAS LO LYSTICS ,IS ALWAYS GOOD HAVING YOU GUYS AT THE VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM VIEJITOS C.C RENO..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Aug 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14727225
> *GRACIAS LO LYSTICS ,IS ALWAYS GOOD HAVING YOU GUYS AT THE VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS BBQ. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FROM VIEJITOS C.C RENO..
> *


We had a great time, this is one of the big reasons for the event that we come to Reno for Hot August Nights. Thanks for having us and hope you guys can make our show.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

lets get a roll call going.......................GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. GRANDE C.C
2. SOCIOS
3.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14730292
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. Blvd Image
> ...


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

YOU KNOW LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE BURNIN BATTERIES UP LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 08:05 AM~14558751
> *
> TTT*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chicanolegacysf, fleetwood cruizer, wassup bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 10 2009, 09:31 PM~14731654
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chicanolegacysf, fleetwood cruizer, wassup bro?
> *


whats up david! Chicano Legacy in the house


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 10 2009, 09:45 PM~14731875
> *whats up david! Chicano Legacy in the house
> *



Yup!, seeya @ woodland!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 15 2009, 08:27 AM~14480530
> *Ok their have been alot of people asking about the hop rules and alot of input. We were wanting to have street classes but their were to many people complaining on what the rules should be. So we have decided to go back to the rules we have had the last two years.
> 
> Single pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 35inches
> ...




In all three classes their must be three entrys to make a class .. :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14732294
> *In all three classes their must be three entrys to make a class .. :dunno:
> *


Their has to be at least three entry's to make a class. Three singles make a single pump class, three double's make a double pump class, and three radicals to make a radical pump class.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 23 2009, 08:05 AM~14558751
> *thats right 30'' and under class bring it and swing it  $200 first place & second place your choice of kool-aid coils
> *


 :0 get em ready :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

1. GRANDE C.C
2. SOCIOS
3. Blvd Image
4. Impalas
5. UCE
6. Final Chapter
7. Chicano Legacy


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 11 2009, 07:09 AM~14733995
> *Their has to be at least three entry's to make a class. Three singles make a single pump class, three double's make a double pump class, and three radicals to make a radical pump class.
> *




what if only one or two hoppers for each class show up show up?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14736800
> *what if only one or two hoppers for each class show up show up?
> *


Yaeh what he said..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 09:09 PM~14742954
> *Yaeh what he said..
> *


We have already said we would payout something and that something depends on what you do. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Hadenough cc will be there staight from Reno nv :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

1. GRANDE C.C
2. SOCIOS
3. Blvd Image
4. Impalas
5. UCE
6. Final Chapter
7. Chicano Legacy 
8. LETHAL LOWS 
9. Hadenough cc


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14736800
> *what if only one or two hoppers for each class show up show up?
> *


FROM THE PHONE CALLS WE HAVE BEEN GETTING ON THE HOP MAKING THE CLASSES SHOULDN'T BE A PROBLEM!!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 11 2009, 08:59 AM~14734331
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. Blvd Image
> ...



Raj you can add NEW STYLE to that list we'll be there in support brotha.... :yessad:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 06:00 AM~14744790
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. Blvd Image
> ...


California Lifestyles cc will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 07:00 AM~14744790
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. Blvd Image
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 07:00 AM~14744790
> *1. GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. Blvd Image
> ...


10*. inspirations*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14753657
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


NOKTURNAL
will be in the house


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 09:43 PM~14753657
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttoU9Wlz4cg


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14753657
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...











Road Trip


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's offically Live on stage will be Mack 10 and ?. Their maybe one more major artist. I will keep you posted, but for sure Mack 10 will be their.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 01:23 PM~14759157
> *It's offically Live on stage will be Mack 10 and ?. Their maybe one more major artist. I will keep you posted, but for sure Mack 10 will be their.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SEE EVRYBODY THERE...........


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 12:23 PM~14759157
> *It's offically Live on stage will be Mack 10 and ?. Their maybe one more major artist. I will keep you posted, but for sure Mack 10 will be their.
> *


I dont think they heard you raja..tell em again



*MACK 10 bumpin them hits like "On them Thangs....and Mary Jane" Only at the 

Lo*Lystics Supershow.. 2009*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 13 2009, 02:18 PM~14760690
> *I dont think they heard you raja..tell em again
> MACK 10 bumpin them hits like "On them Thangs....and Mary Jane"  Only at the
> 
> ...


Bro, just wait if we sign this other artist we talking to right now. It's going to blow the shocks off this joint.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14760717
> *Bro, just wait if we sign this other artist we talking to right now. It's going to blow the shocks off this joint.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 02:21 PM~14760717
> *Bro, just wait if we sign this other artist we talking to right now. It's going to blow the shocks off this joint.
> *


You know how we do it..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14760839
> *You know how we do it..
> *


call me later.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnbQ_mosLqg


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsA-XthwR7o


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA&feature=related


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

AZTECAS CC WILL B THERE!


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 02:21 PM~14759916
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


COMPADRES BOMB CLUB


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14760717
> *Bro, just wait if we sign this other artist we talking to right now. It's going to blow the shocks off this joint.
> *



what up bro you want me to rap at the show :biggrin: i'll be mack 8 1/2

FEARNONE will be in the house


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 08:45 PM~14764207
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


RAG IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR MIGHT B READY 4 UR SHOW  THAT'S IF THIS GUYS I HAVE WORKING 4 ME STOP LAGGING :uh:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14764579
> *RAG IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR MIGHT B READY 4 UR SHOW   THAT'S IF THIS GUYS I HAVE WORKING 4 ME STOP LAGGING  :uh:
> *


So I guess we better add newstyle to the list.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

alma latina will be ther from carson city


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
alma latina


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T

i just got back from an Auburn car show and saw one of your members up there


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

[TTT :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 19 2009, 06:26 PM~14519843
> *You ready Isreal?  We ready
> Bring them bombs out this year..The people wanna see some bombas..so do I
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Raj...i need to get with you to get my registration in


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Aug 17 2009, 07:24 AM~14791173
> *Raj...i need to get with you to get my registration in
> *


Just let me know.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Get your pre reg forms in and set up on Saturday. Only $25 to pre reg.. Day of show $35 but that's gonna get you into the Northern California Super show and concert... additional artists to be announced...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

WE KNOW THIS MAN IS GONNA BE THERE!!!!









HEY RAJ WHY DON'T YOU TELL THEM WHO ELSE IS COMING......... :worship:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 17 2009, 05:08 PM~14796255
> *WE KNOW THIS MAN IS GONNA BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: HEY RAJ, THANKS FOR COMING AND SUPPORTING CALI SHOWDOWN YESTERDAY, CAR SHOW WAS A SUCCESS, I WILL DEFINETELY BE MAKING IT OUT TO YOUR GUYS SHOW, AND REMEMBER WE GOT TO SIT DOWN ONE DAY AND TALK ABOUT SOME SHIT :biggrin:  

THANKS AGAIN, LOLYSTICS FAMILY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 17 2009, 04:08 PM~14796255
> *WE KNOW THIS MAN IS GONNA BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is it official....


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 17 2009, 05:46 PM~14796629
> *:0 Is it official....
> *


IT'S OFFICIAL NOEL....CAN YOU SAY CHARLIE HUSTLE!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 17 2009, 04:08 PM~14796255
> *WE KNOW THIS MAN IS GONNA BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 17 2009, 04:19 PM~14796347
> *:thumbsup: HEY RAJ, THANKS FOR COMING AND SUPPORTING  CALI SHOWDOWN YESTERDAY, CAR SHOW WAS A SUCCESS, I WILL DEFINETELY BE MAKING IT OUT TO YOUR GUYS SHOW, AND REMEMBER WE GOT TO SIT DOWN ONE DAY AND TALK ABOUT SOME SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS AGAIN, LOLYSTICS FAMILY
> *


You know what's up homie we had a good time and always like to support. Hope to see you and your club out at our show deep.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 06:27 PM~14797953
> *Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 07:27 PM~14797953
> *Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

64rag can we hop on asphalt not in the dirt .Hopping in the dirt even with steal plates sucks ass.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 07:27 PM~14797953
> *Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.
> *


 :0 TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14800817
> *64rag can we hop on asphalt not in the dirt .Hopping in the dirt even with steal plates sucks ass.
> *


The arena is were the hop is going to be. Alot of people liked it cause the kids and little guys were able to see. Plus it was alot safer as for the crowd.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 06:27 PM~14797953
> *Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 13 2009, 08:45 PM~14764207
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 17 2009, 07:27 PM~14797953
> *Well I guess we should let them know, that's right live on stage Mack 10 opening for E40. That's right performing at the LO*LYSTICS supershow on stage will be first Mack10 opening for E40. Just got the contract signed by E40 today.
> *



Finna be cracken in the Town!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 07:20 AM~14802594
> *The arena is were the hop is going to be. Alot of people liked it cause the kids and little guys were able to see. Plus it was alot safer as for the crowd.
> *


we got a flat tire on the stupid plywood last time, the dirt it way too soft ! what we hit on the street isnt the same as we will get on the dirt, wich will absorbe the the power of the cars i sapose the cars doing less than 20'' it wont make a bit of differance


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 28 2009, 07:47 AM~14023791
> *The hop did not go too well on the dirt in the arena last year, bad idea on our part, but this year we will be having the hop on flat asphalt.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2009, 09:05 AM~14024572
> *That is incorrect, hop will be in the same area(rodeo arena). Only think is that we will be getting some trench plates to put down. The rodeo arena was alot safe place for the spectators to watch the hop.
> *


 :uh: let us know what is doing on with this


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The plan is to have it in the arena. We are trying to get trench plates and this year the guy from the grounds said he would have alot more time to pack the dirt down solid.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 AM~14804391
> *we got a flat tire on the stupid plywood last time, the dirt it way too soft ! what we hit on the street isnt the same as we will get on the dirt, wich will absorbe the the power of the cars  i sapose the cars doing less than 20'' it wont make a bit of differance
> *




sad but true


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 12:03 PM~14804625
> *The plan is to have it in the arena. We are trying to get trench plates and this year the guy from the grounds said he would have alot more time to pack the dirt down solid.
> *



Are you having a hop or a Rodeo  

The hop should be on concrete or asphalt :banghead:

There’s never a problem with the kids seeing at the past shows on asphalt when the front wheels or over the crowd


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 10:03 AM~14804625
> *The plan is to have it in the arena. We are trying to get trench plates and this year the guy from the grounds said he would have alot more time to pack the dirt down solid.
> *


AS A SPECTATOR OF THE HOP, WE LIKE THE ARENA..CAN SEE ALOT BETTER PLUS COOL TO SIT AN WATCH!  

THESE PICS ARE FROM THE NATIONALS IN THE DIRT WITH TRENCH PLATES..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Orale homies, we discussed this early on when i made the comment about the plywood not cutting it and nothing had been set in stone then. I understand where your coming from, we'll find some common ground. From what the groundskeepers are telling us he can compact the dirt in the arena to where its solid, and we can drop some solid trench plates on that. The club will be discussing this more.. but for now there's a lot to consider. We want to keep everyone safe and this show is gonna be huge.. so we have a lot to consider.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Aug 18 2009, 11:19 AM~14805471
> *AS A SPECTATOR OF THE HOP, WE LIKE THE ARENA..CAN SEE ALOT BETTER PLUS COOL TO SIT AN WATCH!
> 
> THESE PICS ARE FROM THE NATIONALS IN THE DIRT WITH TRENCH PLATES..
> ...



Thanks homie.. a pic is worth a 1,000 words


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

HERES WHAT THE ENTERTAINMENT LINEUP LOOKS LIKE SO FAR.....

THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS








RAY DOGG








JUNEBUG SLIM








MACK 10








E40










 ALL THIS AT THE LO*LYSTICS SUPERSHOW & CONCERT SEPTEMBER 27 AT THE WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS. TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE SEPT. 1ST AND SOON TO BE ANNOUNCED PRE SALE LOCATIONS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

THe Midnight Players...For all the Old Skoolers in the house.. I won't be missing them if I can help it..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The Midnight Players are an R&B and Old School band based in Sacramento, California. Originally formed in 1977, founding members Raul Mejia, (Lead Guitar), Michael Sellars, (Keyboards), and Rudy Betancourt (Saxophones) remain intact as the group to this day continues to blast the R&B, old school and funk to audiences that love to party to the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's and 2000's dance grooves. 

Established as a household name in the Sacramento music scene - the Midnight Players have been attracting audiences to every kind of event and celebration imaginable, from opening for heavy hitting acts like WAR, The S.O.S. Band, Midnight Star, Tierra, Brenton Wood, The Bar Kays, Dazz Band, Club Nouveau, and many others, to entertaining guests at concerts, weddings and birthday parties. The Midnight Players continue to hit the stage today with old school hits from artists like Earth Wind & Fire, Toni Tone Toney, Chaka Khan, Carl Carlton, Slave, Madonna, Frankie Beverly & Maze, Kool & the Gang, Evelyn "Champagne" King, War, The Gap Band, Chic, ..... and many more.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 18 2009, 03:03 PM~14807188
> *HERES WHAT THE ENTERTAINMENT LINEUP LOOKS LIKE SO FAR.....
> 
> THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS
> ...




WE ALSO HAVE TIME ALOTED ON STAGE FOR LOCAL ACTS/PERFORMERS, FOR MORE INFORMATION ON HOW YOU CAN BE PART OF THE SHOW CALL 916-213-9811.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14807417
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


Hey Sexy,
can you take a pic. by my ride with your raider gear?????? LOL. How the family Jess.?


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ON SALE SEPTEMBER 1....STAY TUNED FOR PRESALE LOCATIONS!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Aug 18 2009, 12:19 PM~14805471
> *AS A SPECTATOR OF THE HOP, WE LIKE THE ARENA..CAN SEE ALOT BETTER PLUS COOL TO SIT AN WATCH!
> 
> THESE PICS ARE FROM THE NATIONALS IN THE DIRT WITH TRENCH PLATES..
> ...


yes it is better to watch from the stands but you cant compare the two ive hopped at both the ground at nationals was hard woodland is not , im sure it could be done better than last year but im hearing if it aint tight some may chose not to tear up their car


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 07:20 AM~14802594
> *The arena is were the hop is going to be. Alot of people liked it cause the kids and little guys were able to see. Plus it was alot safer as for the crowd.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 18 2009, 08:36 PM~14812052
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Butt hurt again.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 18 2009, 02:03 PM~14807188
> *HERES WHAT THE ENTERTAINMENT LINEUP LOOKS LIKE SO FAR.....
> 
> THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS
> ...



NICE :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 18 2009, 08:22 PM~14811840
> *yes it is better to watch from the stands  but you cant compare the two ive hopped at both the ground at nationals was hard  woodland is not , im sure it could be done better than last year  but im hearing if it aint tight some may chose not to tear up their car
> *


That's up to them if they don't want to come. It's our show and we are going to do it our way. Hoppers can then choose if they want to come. The plan is to do it in the arena. We have talked the fairgrounds and they said they can pack it down solid. Last year we did not tell them to and that was our fault. The other thing is we are trying to work on getting trench plates. If we have to pay for them then the hop will be moved to another area.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14809622
> *Hey Sexy,
> can you take a pic. by my ride with your raider gear?????? LOL. How the family Jess.?
> *




hehehehehe family doing great today was back to school so will see how they like it, got a senior, freshment, 5th grader and 3rd grader :biggrin: how's yours?d


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:29 AM~14816186
> *hehehehehe family doing great today was back to school so will see how they like it, got a senior, freshment, 5th grader and 3rd grader  :biggrin:  how's yours?d
> *


I'll Pm you.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 19 2009, 10:15 AM~14816021
> *Butt hurt again.
> *


No not butt hurt just bring up a fact that hoppin on dirt sucks ass and maybe if it was brought to your attention it can be addressed before the show.


"That's up to them if they don't want to come. It's our show and we are going to do it our way. Hoppers can then choose if they want to come. "


With a attitude like that it wont take much for hoppers not to show up. L.G. productions had that attitude and now haves no hops and his shows are wack now.

64rag - Being that you have been in bed with the Hi-low crew for years. I thought you if anybody would know this. Don't forget with out ppl you dont have a show the hoppers come and give you that. I would think the promoters would try to work with the hoppers make it better show for all to enjoy.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

THERE IS NO NEED IN ARGUING OVER A MUTE POINT.......WE ARE GOING TO DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO ENSURE THAT WE ACCOMODATE THE HOPPERS AS WELL AS THE SPECTATORS .

LETS USE THAT ENERGY TO KEEP WRENCHING AWAY AT THOSE HOPPERS AND COMPETE FOR THAT $3000 PAYDAY!!!

WE WILL WORK DILEGENTLY TO MAKE SURE WE ACCOMODATE THE ARENA WITH 100% COMPACTION AS WELL AS TRENCH PLATES....IF THIS DOES NOT MEET SPECIFICATIONS WE CAN RELOCATE TO A ASPHALT LOCATION.

WE HAVE A HELLA OF A SHOW IN STORE FOR EVERYONE WITH GREAT ENTERTAINMENT AND I CANNOT THINK OF A WAY TO END THE SUMMER CARSHOW SEASON!!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 19 2009, 01:40 PM~14817646
> *THERE IS NO NEED IN ARGUING OVER A MUTE POINT.......WE ARE GOING TO DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO ENSURE THAT WE ACCOMODATE THE HOPPERS AS WELL AS THE SPECTATORS .
> 
> LETS USE THAT ENERGY TO KEEP WRENCHING AWAY AT THOSE HOPPERS AND COMPETE FOR THAT $3000 PAYDAY!!!
> ...


Sounds like the Big Man in charge has spoken :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

There it is there.. Now who wants some of this prize money..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

By next week we will confirm were the hop will be. Like I said it is not for sure if it is going to be in the arena or not. We have a couple of other options that we will look at. We want everyone to be happy but, it's are to please everyone. The money will be their so all you hoppers plan on coming and getting it.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:54 AM~14817108
> *No not butt hurt just bring up a fact that hoppin on dirt sucks ass and maybe if it was brought to your attention it can be addressed before the show.
> "That's up to them if they don't want to come. It's our show and we are going to do it our way. Hoppers can then choose if they want to come. "
> With a attitude like that it wont take much for hoppers not to show up. L.G. productions had that attitude and now haves no hops and his shows are wack now.
> ...


I still got love for you. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 19 2009, 12:40 PM~14817646
> *THERE IS NO NEED IN ARGUING OVER A MUTE POINT.......WE ARE GOING TO DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO ENSURE THAT WE ACCOMODATE THE HOPPERS AS WELL AS THE SPECTATORS .
> 
> LETS USE THAT ENERGY TO KEEP WRENCHING AWAY AT THOSE HOPPERS AND COMPETE FOR THAT $3000 PAYDAY!!!
> ...


no one is arguing just trying to make sure everyone is on the same page im sure a mutual resolution will be made


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME....THANX FOR ALL THE INPUT GUYS!! :h5:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WELL BE THERE GOD WILLING


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14773169
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


if Ruthie Skye going to be there im there............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 18 2009, 07:18 AM~14802579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get a ticket to get in if you enter a bike?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Luxurious Nor-CaL Will be there 4 Sho'!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 20 2009, 03:29 AM~14825019
> *Luxurious Nor-CaL Will be there 4 Sho'!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

what's up with the hop................................... :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Aug 20 2009, 12:32 AM~14824868
> *Do you get a ticket to get in if you enter a bike?
> *


yes


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Single pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 35inches

Double pump will have a lockup height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground of 45 inches

Radical class is everything goes 

In all three classes their must be three entrys to make a class and their is no standing up in any of the classes. Let the cars do the hopping. Thanks for your support. If their is not three entrys in a class we will still payout something, just depanding on what your ride does.

Tim from KoolAid Hydraulics in San Leandro has donated $200 and a set of brand new coils for a street class. This class will have single and doubles together and the lockup height will be 30inches from the ground to the bottom of the bumper. Thanks Tim


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14807417
> *EL RAIDER will be there
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

YUP INSPIRATIONS IS GONA BE IN DA HOPHOUSE DEFENDIN THE SINGLE PUMP TITLE...


IN MEMORY OF CHIVO LOCS'' 



TEAM D.T
:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Aug 20 2009, 02:18 PM~14830330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Aug 19 2009, 09:15 AM~14816026
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS WHO ARE MAKING THIS SHOW POSSIBLE...

ACME TOP N TUNES
ACT FAST BAILBONDS
KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
THE HOBBIE SHOP
SIMMS DINER
HITEM HYDRUALICS
SEXICANA TEES
WEST ONE INSURANCE
LAS COMADRES CATERING
IS-REALS MUSIC
KSFM 102.5
LOS COMPADRES AUTO PLAZA
THE CHOLO DJ
CLUB DEJAVU SHOWGIRLS
THIZZ JUICE
ESTRELLA LIMOUSINES
WAVE BROADBAND

AND MANY MORE......


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 21 2009, 04:12 PM~14842335
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS WHO ARE MAKING THIS SHOW POSSIBLE...
> 
> ACME TOP N TUNES
> ...


Aztlan Imperials 
HopShop


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Alot of out of towners have been asking on places to stay so here they are.

Days Inn
1524 E. Main St., Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-3800‎ - 0.9 mi NE

Budget Inn
1021 Main St, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 662-8215‎ 

Quality Inn
1562 E. Main St., Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-3050‎ - 1.0 mi NE

Motel 6
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-6777‎ - 0.9 mi NE

Econo Lodge
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 662-9335‎ - 1.4 mi NW


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Lowriders...Mack 1-0 and E40..thats going to be a show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT UP LO LYSTICS WE GOT U MARKED ON R CALENDER :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 21 2009, 10:13 PM~14845061
> *WHAT UP LO LYSTICS WE GOT U MARKED ON R CALENDER :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14855917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRESALE TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE SEPT. 1st. AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS..

SACRAMENTO...

ACME TOPS N TUNES
XOCHIMILCO MEXICAN RESTAURANT
ACT FAST BAILBONDS
DIMPLE RECORDS
KING OF KALI TATTOOS
HITEM HYDRAULICS
WEST ONE INSURANCE
LOS COMPADRES AUTO PLAZA
HOUSE OF AUTO DETAIL



WOODLAND...

BARNEYS RECORD SHOP
WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS
WEST ONE INSURANCE
IS-REALS MUSIC
MEMO'S BARBERSHOP


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 24 2009, 12:29 PM~14865478
> *PRESALE TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE SEPT. 1st. AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS..
> 
> SACRAMENTO...
> ...


Are the pre sale tix 20.00


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Since I'm 5'0 foot... Do you think I can pass for 12yrs old, so I can be cheap and get in for free?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 24 2009, 02:27 PM~14866049
> *Since I'm 5'0 foot... Do you think I can pass for 12yrs old, so I can be cheap and get in for free?
> *



:uh: :uh: 

quema mucho el sol :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

question on the entry form it says at the bottom No. of passes received:__
what do I put I putting my sons bike in thanks


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 24 2009, 03:07 PM~14866454
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> quema mucho el sol  :biggrin:
> *


Si! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 23 2009, 08:36 AM~14853460
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: chzmo...you got a bad azz 67 imp - can't wait to see it at the show :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:yes: THIS IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR NORTHERN CAL, GOOD WAY TO END THE SUMMER OF 09....LETS DO IT! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Aug 24 2009, 01:52 PM~14865699
> *Are the pre sale tix  20.00
> *


Presale Tickets for General Public are $18...at selected presale locations.

We are doing Car Club Discount tickets which you can buy direct for $15 by calling 916-213-9811.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 24 2009, 02:27 PM~14866049
> *Since I'm 5'0 foot... Do you think I can pass for 12yrs old, so I can be cheap and get in for free?
> *


YOUR SO LIL I'LL PUT YOU IN MY POCKET & SNEAK YOU IN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Aug 24 2009, 02:23 PM~14866677
> *question on the entry form it says at the bottom No. of passes received:__
> what do I put I putting my sons bike in thanks
> *


Leave it blank. They day of the show you will receive your 2 passes and that is were you will sign so we know you received them.


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 24 2009, 06:17 PM~14868391
> *Leave it blank. They day of the show you will receive your 2 passes and that is were you will sign so we know you received them.
> *


cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 24 2009, 03:07 PM~14866454
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> quema mucho el sol  :biggrin:
> *


LO QUE NO MA RCHABAS :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

How much are the hoppers going to get paid for places


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14867351
> *Presale Tickets for General Public are $18...at selected presale locations.
> 
> We are doing Car Club Discount tickets which you can buy direct for $15 by calling 916-213-9811.
> *


Whats the homie discount nigas is broke


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14503257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 24 2009, 07:58 PM~14870400
> *How much are the hoppers going to get paid for places
> *


Single 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in

Double 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 45in

Radical 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Anything Goes!

Street Class- 1st-$200
2nd- Your choice of coils from Kool-Aid-Hydraulics
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper is 30in

In all classes: It will be three entries pre class to make a class. No getting stuck in any class. Also if their is not three in your class we will payout something, just depending on what your car does.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

is there a catagory for pedal car get back


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 24 2009, 04:20 PM~14867226
> *:yes: THIS IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR NORTHERN CAL, GOOD WAY TO END THE SUMMER OF 09....LETS DO IT! :thumbsup: :yes:
> *



Wat up bro, glad ur on da team now.I got frisco & eastbay headin up there ready to kick it with you guyz @ lolistics show!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 PM~14870667
> *Whats the homie discount nigas is broke
> *


FOR YOU $25 & YOU GET A "GO GIRL" ENERGY DRINK WITH YOU TICKET!! DRINK IT BEFORE YOU HIT THE SWITCH AND GAURANTEED YOU'LL GET 3 INCHES HIGHER! :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 24 2009, 09:40 PM~14870901
> *Single 1st-$700
> 2nd-$300
> Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in
> ...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14875509
> *FOR YOU $25 & YOU GET A "GO GIRL" ENERGY DRINK WITH YOU TICKET!!  DRINK IT BEFORE YOU HIT THE SWITCH AND GAURANTEED YOU'LL GET 3 INCHES HIGHER! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 25 2009, 01:14 AM~14872491
> *Wat up bro, glad ur on da team now.I got frisco & eastbay headin up there ready to kick it with you guyz @ lolistics show!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14875509
> *FOR YOU $25 & YOU GET A "GO GIRL" ENERGY DRINK WITH YOU TICKET!!  DRINK IT BEFORE YOU HIT THE SWITCH AND GAURANTEED YOU'LL GET 3 INCHES HIGHER! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Can I get two ''GO GIRL'' drinks then ill get 6 inches higher ? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

does the single pump truck go aginst the single pump cars. what are the lock up and rules for the hop.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 24 2009, 09:40 PM~14870901
> *Single 1st-$700
> 2nd-$300
> Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 25 2009, 07:30 PM~14881313
> *does the single pump truck go aginst the single pump cars. what are the lock up and rules for the hop.
> *


I will find out tomorrow. We were suppose to have a truck class. If their is no truck class then trucks will not be alot to hop.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2009, 11:32 PM~14883615
> *I will find out tomorrow. We were suppose to have a truck class. If their is no truck class then trucks will not be alot to hop.
> *


do u guys have a pedal car catagory


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:13 PM~14883833
> *do u guys have a pedal car catagory
> *


I let you know later today


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 24 2009, 04:20 PM~14867226
> *:yes: THIS IS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR NORTHERN CAL, GOOD WAY TO END THE SUMMER OF 09....LETS DO IT! :thumbsup: :yes:
> *



x2    

What up Nate lets get the lolos out this sunday and BBQ! holla

Much Love to the Lo*Lystics Familia!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Aug 20 2009, 10:42 PM~14835702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We working hard for all the riders... this is our show and we take a lot of pride in it.. Nor Cal Supershow... that's what's up.. Spread the word..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14872491
> *Wat up bro, glad ur on da team now.I got frisco & eastbay headin up there ready to kick it with you guyz @ LO*LYSTICS show!
> *


Q-vo carnal, no offense taken just gotta get the name right  LO*LYSTICS... 

Now.... we hope to see you and Chicano Legacy repping your club at our show.. ready to show the world how we put it down up here...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 24 2009, 11:18 PM~14872329
> *is there a catagory for pedal car get back
> *


If their enough pedal cars their will be a class, if not then pedal cars will fall under the special interest class.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 25 2009, 07:30 PM~14881313
> *does the single pump truck go aginst the single pump cars. what are the lock up and rules for the hop.
> *


Trucks are aloud to hop in the radical class only.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

send out my pre reg today


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 26 2009, 12:41 PM~14887870
> *Q-vo carnal, no offense taken just gotta get the name right   LO*LYSTICS...
> 
> Now.... we hope to see you and Chicano Legacy repping your club at our show.. ready to show the world how we put it down up here...
> *




oops, my bad homie :banghead:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 26 2009, 05:03 PM~14890981
> *oops, my bad homie  :banghead:
> *


Don't even trip homie..see you vatos Sept 27


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 26 2009, 01:09 PM~14888126
> *If their enough pedal cars their will be a class, if not then pedal cars will fall under the special interest class.
> *


cool thats what i wanted to know if there was going to be special interest class..thanks


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 26 2009, 08:36 AM~14885491
> *x2
> 
> What up Nate lets get the lolos out this sunday and BBQ! holla
> ...


you know me im always down to roll thru in the low and throw some asada on the grill  :biggrin: ill hit you up bro!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 18 2009, 03:03 PM~14807188
> *HERES WHAT THE ENTERTAINMENT LINEUP LOOKS LIKE SO FAR.....
> 
> THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

New fliers will be out soon.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We're exactly one month away from the Lo*Lystics supershow..MACK 10 opening up for E-40... The people's Supershow.. we do one show a year, and we do it right for the love of this game... It's a pride thing..cant stop, can't even slow down, and damm sure dont got reverse uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Just around the corner


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Lo*Lystics doing it big...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@Aug 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14911267
> *Lo*Lystics doing it big...
> *


  Thanks for the support homeboy  We'll see you at the show..


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Aug 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14904892
> *:biggrin: Just around the corner
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 27 2009, 09:42 AM~14897272
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

KEEP IT TO THE TOP.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

HOW DO YOU PRE REGISTER WHENS CUT OFF FOR PRE REG PLEASE PMME WITH INFO


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 29 2009, 12:04 AM~14917705
> *HOW DO YOU PRE REGISTER WHENS CUT OFF FOR PRE REG  PLEASE PMME WITH INFO
> *











Here is the pre-reg, you should be able to save this to your desktop and print it. If that doesn't work PM me here at layitlow with your email address and then I can email it to you. We will accept pre-reg up until the 25th of september.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils in the house


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 29 2009, 08:12 AM~14918462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAR YOUR INBOX SO I CAN PM MY ADDY TO YOU SO YOU CAN SEND ME A FORM


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got 17 pre reg forms from Socios C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 30 2009, 09:26 PM~14931200
> *Just got 17 pre reg forms from Socios C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

FUK YEA!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

hey quik question.......do all hoppers gota be outside in the parkinlot or could some be in the show??????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 AM~14925987
> *CLEAR YOUR INBOX SO I CAN PM MY ADDY TO YOU SO YOU CAN SEND ME A FORM
> *


PUT IT IN THE MAIL TOMMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 31 2009, 01:34 PM~14937862
> *hey quik question.......do all hoppers gota be outside in the parkinlot or could some be in the show??????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Their will be a area for the hoppers.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

GETT'N CLOSE :ugh: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 30 2009, 09:26 PM~14931200
> *Just got 17 pre reg forms from Socios C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes it is getting closer to the show date and we are making final plans.. The hop will be on pavement this year so bring them rides ready to compete.. I wish everyone the best of luck.. For the homie who asked if hoppers could be part of the show, the fairgrounds get too crowded to move vehicles from the show area into the hop area, there's really no safe way to move cars around once the show starts so hoppers have to stay near the pit.


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 1 2009, 06:49 AM~14946047
> *Yes it is getting closer to the show date and we are making final plans.. The hop will be on pavement this year so bring them rides ready to compete.. I wish everyone the best of luck.. For the homie who asked if hoppers could be part of the show, the fairgrounds get too crowded to move vehicles from the show area into the hop area, there's really no safe way to move cars around once the show starts so hoppers have to stay near the pit.
> *


koo thnx fo the info.....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHATS UP RALPH I SEE YOU DOWN THERE YOU GOING OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14867351
> *Presale Tickets for General Public are $18...at selected presale locations.
> 
> We are doing Car Club Discount tickets which you can buy direct for $15 by calling 916-213-9811.
> *


What locations? :dunno:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 2 2009, 12:40 PM~14960408
> *What locations? :dunno:
> *


LOS COMPADRES AUTO PLAZA...I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 2 2009, 12:40 PM~14960408
> *What locations? :dunno:
> *



IS REALS MUSIC SHOP! @ 510 MAIN ST WOODLAND CA! HOLLA


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 2 2009, 02:08 PM~14961187
> *LOS COMPADRES AUTO PLAZA...I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry, bro, Im not from up there so Im gonna ask my homies to get one for me.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Time to keep this topic to the top.. Thanks for all the support, hope everyone enjoys the show. See you all in Woodland..


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 2 2009, 08:00 PM~14964634
> *Sorry, bro, Im not from up there so Im gonna ask my homies to get one for me.
> *


IM GOOD FREINDS WITH YOUR BOY MARTIN SO JUST TELL THEM TO COME THROUGH!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 2 2009, 08:00 PM~14964634
> *Sorry, bro, Im not from up there so Im gonna ask my homies to get one for me.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14968997
> *IM GOOD FREINDS WITH YOUR BOY MARTIN SO JUST TELL THEM TO COME THROUGH!
> *



Martin who :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT 








Will Be there!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14968997
> *IM GOOD FREINDS WITH YOUR BOY MARTIN SO JUST TELL THEM TO COME THROUGH!
> *


 :0 Will Do. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 4 2009, 06:26 AM~14979217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 4 2009, 07:26 AM~14979217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 4 2009, 06:26 AM~14979217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, I wish I could attend again this year, we had a blast last year :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 5 2009, 03:45 AM~14987397
> *Man, I wish I could attend again this year, we had a blast last year  :biggrin:
> *


Wish you could make it out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 4 2009, 07:26 AM~14979217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 AM~14995796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE BUMP....BUT YOU GOT YOUR SHOWS TWISTED CARNAL!!

THIS IS THE LO*LYSTICS SUPERSHOW & CONCERT WITH....*MACK 10 & E40....* CHECK IT OUT......


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Nothing but love for Lo*LYSTICS & Capital City Ent. :worship:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

I'ver heard that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14999002
> *
> 
> *



Thanks for the support


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 7 2009, 08:32 AM~15002507
> *Thanks for the support
> *


WHATS UP NONO...HAVE YOU CHECKED OUT THE TV SPOT....HERE IT IS!!  

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 7 2009, 08:32 AM~15002813
> *WHATS UP NONO...HAVE YOU CHECKED OUT THE TV SPOT....HERE IT IS!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA
> *


 :cheesy: 

Can't wait homie..can't wait.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 21 2009, 09:52 AM~13957466
> *always a great show
> 
> 
> ...


wats up bro how are u will c u on the 27 im going to drive the chop top up there no trailer lol :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 14 2009, 05:38 PM~14773169
> *GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> Blvd Image
> ...


ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be there again!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Sep 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15008638
> *ttt
> *


TUF E NUF


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14993545
> *Wish you could make it out.
> *


If all goes well we will be over next year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's get this roll call going.. 


GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
Alma Latina
Boulevard Kings
Lifes Finest
Tuf E Nuf


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 8 2009, 06:44 AM~15012716
> *Let's get this roll call going..
> GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 8 2009, 07:56 AM~15013177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Good luck with your show Viejitos, bring some of those bad ass bombs up this way on the 27th.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 7 2009, 08:32 AM~15002813
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Nice you guys put the el co in it


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My homeboy Don put together this video of our First Annual, it's still one of my favorites. Hopefully the homeboy comes down from his nest in Colorado to come kick it with us again.. Anyways.. check out the video.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXnsPjkW6lI


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 16TH...STILL HAVE A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE!!


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THAT IS A COOL ASS VIDEO 
CANT WAIT uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

The L****U****X We'll be in the CASA (House) 4 ShaOo!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15021756
> *TTT
> *


Hey DORK! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 8 2009, 06:44 AM~15012716
> *Let's get this roll call going..
> GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

CLASSIC IMAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
Alma Latina
Boulevard Kings
Lifes Finest
Tuf E Nuf
Luxurious
Classic Image


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 9 2009, 03:57 AM~15023959
> *Hey DORK! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

*TTT*  :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

One more time.. the days are passing by fast.. Summer is almost over.. 

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Mailed in Pre reg yesterday


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 10 2009, 07:36 AM~15036823
> *One more time.. the days are passing by fast.. Summer is almost over..
> 
> TTT
> *



For reals... :yessad:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 5 2009, 12:00 AM~14987162
> *:biggrin:  i will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

just got done sending my pre -Registration :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15042805
> *
> *


 :wave: neighbor :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just picked up those pre-reg for UCE from Max. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Also got pre reg forms from rollerz only(sacramento) and california lifestyle.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14867351
> *Presale Tickets for General Public are $18...at selected presale locations.
> 
> We are doing Car Club Discount tickets which you can buy direct for $15 by calling 916-213-9811.
> *



PRESALE TICKETS ARE ON SALE!!!!!


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2009, 07:38 AM~15049321
> *Also got pre reg forms from rollerz only(sacramento) and california lifestyles.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 11 2009, 08:50 AM~15049443
> *PRESALE TICKETS ARE ON SALE!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

STOP BY THE LO*LYSTICS SUPERSHOW BOOTH AT THE KSFM 102.5 TAMALE FESTIVAL THIS SUNDAY AND PICKUP YOUR DISCOUNTED PRESALE TICKETS!!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Is the 30" street hop category still happening?


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils the 30'' and under class sponsor :biggrin: 200 first place and new coils for second place


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2009, 08:38 AM~15049321
> *Also got pre reg forms from rollerz only(sacramento) and california lifestyle.
> *


You know we couldn't miss it :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15064105
> *koolaid coils  the 30'' and under class sponsor  :biggrin:  200 first place and new coils for second place
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 10 2009, 07:22 AM~14723439
> *Just got back from Hot August Nights in Reno. The Reno area lowriders are planning to make the trip to our show. Thanks for your support.
> *


Blvd Classics CC Will Be Representing From N. Nevada! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 9 2009, 10:39 AM~15026595
> *Blvd Classics CC
> GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 13 2009, 10:37 AM~15066346
> *
> *


*Sup Cillo see ya out there*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT cant wait 4 this1 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## AL FEDERATIONS (Jan 26, 2008)

FEDZ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

wat up lolystics we will be there fo sho 
this is manditory for us homie. but i hope to see all you guys at our picnic the week before.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO WHATS THE HOP RULES FOR SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND THE PAY OUT IF SOMEONE CAN PLEASE REPLY :biggrin: ......


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15071560
> *SO WHATS THE HOP RULES FOR SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND THE PAY OUT IF SOMEONE CAN PLEASE REPLY :biggrin: ......
> *


Don't have a truck class.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 13 2009, 10:40 PM~15072596
> *Don't have a truck class.
> *


DAM SO I GUESS I WONT BE GOING TELL THEM TO MAKE ONE OR THEY GOING TO PUT ME WITH SINGLE PUMP CARS LET ME KNOW I'LL MAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE TO GO HOP.........


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15072928
> *DAM SO I GUESS I WONT BE GOING TELL THEM TO MAKE ONE OR THEY GOING TO PUT ME WITH SINGLE PUMP CARS LET ME KNOW I'LL MAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE TO GO HOP.........
> *


We don't have a truck class, but we will allow trucks to hop in the radical class.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Single 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in

Double 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 45in

Radical 1st-$700
2nd-$300
Anything Goes!

Street Class- 1st-$200
2nd- Your choice of coils from Kool-Aid-Hydraulics
Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper is 30in

In all classes: It will be three entries pre class to make a class. No getting stuck in any class. Also if their is not three in your class we will payout something, just depending on what your car does.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Sep 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15070056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tha'ts what I'm talkin about.. Counting down the days now..


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 14 2009, 09:57 AM~15075646
> *ttt
> *


When you jammin up there?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Blvd Classics CC
GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
Alma Latina
Boulevard Kings
Lifes Finest
Tuf E Nuf
Luxurious
Classic Image
Federation
CaliLife


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Even KFC represents the Big "L". :roflmao:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 02:47 PM~15078886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 09:07 AM~15075206
> *We don't have a truck class, but we will allow trucks to hop in the radical class.
> *


what if its single pump truck what class would it be in then. more hoppers the better
:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15082034
> *what if its single pump truck what class would it be in then. more hoppers the better
> :biggrin:
> *


Trucks can hop in the radical class.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 09:44 PM~15083678
> *Trucks  can hop in the radical class.
> *


Hey Rag!

It was cool meetin u yesterday brother at the car show...Seee you on the 27th..

Luxurious we'll be in FULL FORCE..


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

yup got tickets from 102. elco isnt gunna be ready for a show til next year.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15077322
> *Blvd Classics CC
> GRANDE C.C
> SOCIOS
> ...



You KNoOOow!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

wow i see fools be haten on lay m low hu they can put every car club name on there from northern cali but lay m low but ask me if we give a fuck now you figer it out we dontm thats why i responded like i did so you would no and im sure you no who this is just in case you dont its smiley motherfucken smooth hater :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 14 2009, 08:48 PM~15083722
> *Hey Rag!
> 
> It was cool meetin u yesterday brother at the car show...Seee you on the 27th..
> ...



Much love to you guys, we really thank you guys for the support. This event turns out great because of all the support from the car clubs and solo riders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 03:47 PM~15078886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 14 2009, 11:20 PM~15084972
> *wow i see fools be haten on lay m low hu they can put every car club name on there from northern cali but lay m low but ask me if we give a fuck now you figer it out we dontm thats why i responded like i did so you would no and im sure you no who this is just in case you dont its smiley motherfucken smooth hater  :0
> *


Whoa there.. you takin shit personal that don't need to be. This roll call just started up, clubs lettin us know they gonna support and represent on September 27th, and theres plenty that aint even on that list that ill be chillin with us on Sunday. Anyways homie, no need to get sideways on us.. ain't no hating goin on in our club and you can count on that 110%. 


12 days to go...


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

i no you guys didnt do that cuz you guys no lay m low cuz it started in sac and now its modesto e p a and south bay and florida and central cali and frisco i got love 4 you guys thats 4 who ever did the list lay m low than supported so many clubs in the past ten years it ant funny the name ben at events in southern cali all sommer where was that fool stuck in northern cali :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

ok i just wread it again clearley you guys did do it and thats the list of clubs who already said there comeing ok i understand now so i guess i jumped the gun and sents im a man about mines i apologize 4 jumping the gun and not reading it clearly and understanding it cool :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 15 2009, 08:10 AM~15086650
> *ok i just wread it again clearley you guys did do it and thats the list of clubs who already said there comeing ok i understand now so i guess i jumped the gun and sents im a man about mines i apologize 4 jumping the gun and not reading it clearly and understanding it cool  :cheesy:
> *


All good Smiley.. Come thru if you guys can make it.. you know your welcome homie. 

Blvd Classics CC
GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
Alma Latina
Boulevard Kings
Lifes Finest
Tuf E Nuf
Luxurious
Classic Image
Federation
CaliLife
Lay m low


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

alrite road :cheesy:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15086837
> *alrite road  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 08:10 AM~15075225
> *Single 1st-$700
> 2nd-$300
> Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in
> ...


ttt

Trucks will be able to hop in the radical class only.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

kool aid hydraulics is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Raj just got a couple more Pre reg today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 15 2009, 06:46 PM~15091901
> *Raj just got a couple more Pre reg today
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

raj call us 510 586 3546


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Let's get it Crackin! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac bombdevil (Aug 10, 2009)

hay smiley, saw u talkin shit on this thread and had to say wats up been along time and to the guy that took his comment offesively dont mind him hes just a crazy ass mother fucker and a tru lowrider at heart. smiley this is og pablo i was jus thinkin about 1998 or 99 back in the day stylistics show gibson ranch when i served ur 68 imp with my 79 coupe i know u got some shit to say about that lol look foward to seeing u at lolystics me and my family wouldnt miss it we always have a great time sicerely pablo aka Bomb Deville :roflmao: :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are extending the pre-reg deadline to september 24, 2009. So if you haven't got your pre-reg in you will have time. So make sure to get them in the mail. Already received so many, this will probably be our best show ever. Thanks again to all the car clubs and solo riders that support our event.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 AM~15075225
> *Single 1st-$700
> 2nd-$300
> Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in
> ...




FOR ALL THE HOPPERS CALLING TOO SEE WHAT PAYOUTS ARE, HERE THEY ARE.

PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO BREAKDOWN AND LOCK UP HEIGHTS TO AVOID ANY CONFUSION.

THERE IS A TOTAL OF $3200 IN PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOPP!!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15084972
> *wow i see fools be haten on lay m low hu they can put every car club name on there from northern cali but lay m low but ask me if we give a fuck now you figer it out we dontm thats why i responded like i did so you would no and im sure you no who this is just in case you dont its smiley motherfucken smooth hater  :0
> *


smiley going to have to change your name how about weeping or somthing like that :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Sep 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15103084
> *smiley going to have to change your name how about weeping or somthing like that  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

question???? so anything goes on radicals??? can they stand??? any rules at all???and also can we register the day of the show or no?????? :dunno: thx cant wait... :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 16 2009, 09:12 PM~15104037
> *
> *



Whats Up Señor AdriaN!!! See youn next weekend brother!!!! Have them Cold 1's Ready!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 AM~15075225
> *Single 1st-$700
> 2nd-$300
> Lockup Height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper 35in
> ...


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WHAT IF WE CANT DRIVE THE CAR INTO THE ARENA?????? WE CANT HOP OR WHAT....CAUSE WE DONT HAVE A DRIVELINE FOR IT........ :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
will be in the house!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15110054
> *WHAT IF WE CANT DRIVE THE CAR INTO THE ARENA?????? WE CANT HOP OR WHAT....CAUSE WE DONT HAVE A DRIVELINE FOR IT........ :uh:
> *


Cars must be driven into the pit.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 17 2009, 05:40 AM~15106101
> *Whats Up Señor AdriaN!!! See youn next weekend brother!!!! Have them Cold 1's Ready!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT BE ROLLING UP SOLO GUYS BUT FUCK IT GOD WILLING ILL BE THERE ALREADY PRE REG :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 17 2009, 05:04 PM~15111344
> *:biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 17 2009, 05:04 PM~15111344
> *:biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!!
> *


hell yes it is,cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there............


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

.\GLibraryWatchDb.cpp (#647) .\GLibraryWatchDb.cpp (76) -> .\GLibraryDb.cpp (1570), attempt to write a readonly database -> .\GLibraryTransaction.cpp (77), Transaction rollback


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Blvd Classics CC
GRANDE C.C
SOCIOS
Blvd Image
Impalas
UCE
Final Chapter
Chicano Legacy 
LETHAL LOWS 
Hadenough cc
California Lifestyles 
inspirations
LETHAL LOWS
BAY AREA BOSSES 
DELEGATION
ROLLERZ ONLY 
COMPADRES 
FEARNONE
AZTECAS 
NEW STYLE 
Brown Persuasion 
Alma Latina
Boulevard Kings
Lifes Finest
Tuf E Nuf
Luxurious
Classic Image
Federation
CaliLife
Lay m low
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank You all for your support. Just a reminder that if you are pre-reging for a 20X20 spot the pre-reg price is not $25 it will be $40 for a 20X20. If you already sent in your pre-reg with the wrong about, don't worry we will keep track and you can pay up when you get to the show. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15124631
> *Thank You all for your support. Just a reminder that if you are pre-reging for a 20X20 spot the pre-reg price is not $25 it will be $40 for a 20X20. If you already sent in your pre-reg with the wrong about, don't worry we will keep track and you can pay up when you get to the show. Thanks again for all of your support.
> *


WHAT DO YOU GET 4 25 IN DOOR 10 X 20 OR WHATS THE PRE REG SPOT FOR 25 ITS INDOOR RIGHT ?


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15124631
> *Thank You all for your support. Just a reminder that if you are pre-reging for a 20X20 spot the pre-reg price is not $25 it will be $40 for a 20X20. If you already sent in your pre-reg with the wrong about, don't worry we will keep track and you can pay up when you get to the show. Thanks again for all of your support.
> *


ILL BE THERE FROM NEW FRIENDS CC


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 17 2009, 03:38 PM~15110582
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> will be in the house!!!!!!
> *


all right ralph ill see you there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Sep 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15125093
> *WHAT DO YOU GET 4 25 IN DOOR 10 X 20 OR WHATS THE PRE REG SPOT FOR 25 ITS INDOOR RIGHT ?
> *



$25 is the pre-reg price for a 10X20 indoor or outdoor. We are being selective on the indoor spots. A 20X20 indoor spot is $40 and in order to get a indoor spot you must be their saturday.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 20 2009, 12:27 AM~15131130
> *$25 is the pre-reg price for a 10X20 indoor or outdoor. We are being selective on the indoor spots. A 20X20 indoor spot is $40 and in order to get a indoor spot you must be their saturday.
> *


  WE TOO LATE FOR PRE-REG HUH? HOW MUCH FOR MY SONS PEDDLE CAR TO GET IN?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 10:12 AM~15118474
> *Blvd Classics CC
> GRANDE C.C
> BLVD KINGS-( BAY AREA)-(SAN JOSE)-(FRESNO) :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 PM~15130509
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15135322
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up bro how are u will see u on the 27


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 20 2009, 07:23 PM~15135933
> *wats up bro how are u will see u on the 27
> *


good homie y tu? simon i will see you in woodland :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Sep 16 2009, 08:32 AM~15096922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VAVOSO LEARN HOW TO READ :biggrin: SEE U THERE **** GO RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone out there...I'll be covering for Impalas Mag, so if you see the cam say cheese... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 19 2009, 11:39 PM~15131170
> * WE TOO LATE FOR PRE-REG HUH? HOW MUCH FOR MY SONS PEDDLE CAR TO GET IN?
> *


Call me bro, come by my house this week.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Alot of out of towners have been asking on places to stay so here they are.

Days Inn
1524 E. Main St., Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-3800‎ - 0.9 mi NE

Budget Inn
1021 Main St, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 662-8215‎ 

Quality Inn
1562 E. Main St., Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-3050‎ - 1.0 mi NE

Motel 6
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 666-6777‎ - 0.9 mi NE

Econo Lodge
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA‎ - (530) 662-9335‎ - 1.4 mi NW


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 10:56 PM~15138282
> *LOW LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...



yo quiero sushi :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

One week away


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2009, 09:36 AM~15140591
> *TTT can't wait to see everyone.
> *



that's wut u say at every show and u don't show up :twak: :biggrin: hope u feeling better


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 10:10 AM~15140870
> *that's wut u say at every show and u don't show up  :twak:  :biggrin:  hope u feeling better
> *


WHATEVER!!!!! I only said that about two shows.. Vijetos and the Slm super show and now I'm known as a flaker... LOL I'll be there you wait and see!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2009, 10:25 AM~15141007
> *WHATEVER!!!!! I only said that about two shows.. Vijetos and the Slm super show and now I'm known as a flaker... LOL I'll be there you wait and see!!!!!
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone talked to Gilbert that owns Oldie 54? If anyone can put me in contact with him I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 10:36 AM~15141085
> *
> *


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

HOPE YOU DONT FLAKE THIS TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 21 2009, 10:50 AM~15141169
> *HOPE YOU DONT FLAKE THIS TIME. :biggrin:
> *


I'm not, I was really sick last week. Seriously!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2009, 11:10 AM~15141321
> *I'm not, I was really sick last week. Seriously!
> *


WAS IT THE SWINE FLU? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15142629
> *WAS IT THE SWINE FLU? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think so... I couldn't get out of bed for two days though. But I was still checking the status on LIL through my phone.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142782
> *I don't think so... I couldn't get out of bed for two days though. But I was still checking the status on LIL through my phone.
> *



muy chingona :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 01:56 PM~15142834
> *muy chingona  :biggrin:
> *


Ya tu sabes!!!! LOL


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

I HEARD THERES GONNA BE 1000'S OF PRETTY GIRLS....AND 3 UGLY ONES TOO!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15143527
> *I HEARD THERES GONNA BE 1000'S OF PRETTY GIRLS....AND 3 UGLY ONES TOO!!
> *


post up the latest flyer Israel


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up Lo*Lystics see you guys on the 26 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 01:56 PM~15142834
> *muy chingona  :biggrin:
> *


TIENE CELULAR :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 21 2009, 10:15 PM~15149038
> *TIENE CELULAR :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

como si fuera la unica con celular es la team leader :biggrin: 



that reminds me Gerge Lopez is coming 2 monterey this fri but tickects start at $75 esta loco :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 11:29 PM~15149732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> como si fuera la unica con celular es la team leader  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a reminder their are no BBQ's or coolers aloud the day of the show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

See everyone there. Hope you all enjoy the show...Don't forget Saturday setup we will be bbqing and slanging plates too...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Sep 22 2009, 08:31 AM~15151907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Saturday we will be Quing it up...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15151907
> *Just a reminder their are no BBQ's or coolers aloud the day of the show.
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :    :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: no food for the kids................you need a coolers.... :angry:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 22 2009, 09:33 AM~15151927
> *But Saturday we will be Quing it up...
> *


thats whats up


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

DO U HAVE TO BE PRE-REG TO GET A LOWRIDER BIKE SPOT INSIDE....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15151907
> *Just a reminder their are no BBQ's or coolers aloud the day of the show.
> *




wut u mean no coolers not bout to pay no $3.00 for a fucken water :angry: I understand no bbq's but no coolers :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:02 AM~15152688
> *wut u mean no coolers not bout to pay no $3.00 for a fucken water  :angry: I understand no bbq's but no coolers  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


THOSE VENDORS BETTER DROP THERE PRICES THEN IF WE CANT HAVE COOLERS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much for a water and soda vendor spot


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Raj is it no coolers at all? I aint sure about that one.. I thought we was just checkin for alcohol but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:02 AM~15152688
> *wut u mean no coolers not bout to pay no $3.00 for a fucken water  :angry: I understand no bbq's but no coolers  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



$3.00 WATER WHAT YOU DRINK "PERRIER" JESS :roflmao: , I THINK GOOD'OLE CRYSTAL GYSERS ARE ONLY $1 AT THE SHOW. :biggrin: 

COOLERS OK DAY OF SHOW, JUST NO ALCHOHOL OR GLASS BOTTLES!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 22 2009, 12:19 PM~15153321
> *$3.00 WATER WHAT YOU DRINK "PERRIER" JESS :roflmao: , I THINK GOOD'OLE CRYSTAL GYSERS ARE ONLY $1 AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> COOLERS OK DAY OF SHOW, JUST NO ALCHOHOL OR GLASS BOTTLES!!
> *




 see u there Israel


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 22 2009, 12:55 PM~15153664
> *  see u there Israel
> *



K PASA PINCHE JE$$E...ARE U READY?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 22 2009, 11:19 AM~15153321
> *$3.00 WATER WHAT YOU DRINK "PERRIER" JESS :roflmao: , I THINK GOOD'OLE CRYSTAL GYSERS ARE ONLY $1 AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> COOLERS OK DAY OF SHOW, JUST NO ALCHOHOL OR GLASS BOTTLES!!
> *


Thanks Israel, thats what I thought


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 22 2009, 12:56 PM~15153677
> *K PASA PINCHE JE$$E...ARE U READY?
> *



q vo homie, my son is taking his bike I was going to take the truck but did not get it pre reg on time so maybe next year  see u there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's recap this shit right here..No BBQ pits on Sunday, Coolers are ok, but no alcohol, and no glass bottles. That shit will get confiscated and the homies will be drinking it up after the show. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 22 2009, 01:47 PM~15154288
> *Let's recap this shit right here..No BBQ pits on Sunday, Coolers are ok, but no alcohol, and no glass bottles.  That shit will get confiscated and the homies will be drinking it up after the show.  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2009, 02:34 PM~15155281
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15151907
> *Just a reminder their are no BBQ's or coolers aloud the day of the show.
> *


What if I have a note from the doctor to start drinking in the non pre EEG line :biggrin: can't wait.. This I'd one of my favorite event's. :thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

When"s the deadline to pre reg..Thanks....????


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 16 2009, 08:32 AM~15096922
> *We are extending the pre-reg deadline to september 24, 2009. So if you haven't got your pre-reg in you will have time. So make sure to get them in the mail. Already received so many, this will probably be our best show ever. Thanks again to all the car clubs and solo riders that support our event.
> *


 I GOT IT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:37 AM~15153014
> *how much for a water and soda vendor spot
> *


wats up bro como estas


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

As of tonight we are over 150 pre-reg. Just want to thank everyone for their support.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15155281
> *ttt
> *


do u have to be pre reg to grt a spot inside for lowrider bike....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Sep 22 2009, 11:09 PM~15160923
> *do u have to be pre reg to grt a spot inside for lowrider bike....
> *


It is better that you pre-reg cause they are the ones that have priority. We do have a section for bikes in the main building. The ones that pre-reg will get first crack at them. Then after that if their is room we will put bikes that are not pre-reg in those empty spots.


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

COOL THANKS THINKING OF GOING....


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15158285
> *wats up bro como estas
> *



q vo bro aqui nomas puro work  so how is ALMA LATINA in Carson doing?


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Just around the bend. hopefully the weather won't be to bad


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Sep 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15164608
> *Just around the bend.  hopefully the weather won't be to bad
> *


Just checked the weather, it is suppose to be 94 degrees on Sunday


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Sep 23 2009, 02:41 PM~15165916
> *Just checked the weather, it is suppose to be 94 degrees on Sunday
> *


YES INDEED IT WILL BE A BEAUTIFUL SUNNY DAY IN THE CAPITOL CITY! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

What time should spectators start getting there.. Around 12?


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

GATES OPEN TO THE PUBLIC AT 11 AM.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Tomorrow is the last day I will accept pre-reg forms. Please do not try to mail them in if they are not going to make it on time.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

For all of you that want indoors their are some spots avalible. Our plan know is to have a standby line. We will be moving cars in on saturday from 9 to 5. We will hold indoors spots for the people who have been approved to move in till 4PM. After 4 if their are people that want to be indoors in our standby line, we will let them indoors to the spots we have avalible.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 22 2009, 12:19 PM~15153321
> *$3.00 WATER WHAT YOU DRINK "PERRIER" JESS :roflmao: , I THINK GOOD'OLE CRYSTAL GYSERS ARE ONLY $1 AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> COOLERS OK DAY OF SHOW, JUST NO ALCHOHOL OR GLASS BOTTLES!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T cant wait!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

take your chest in on sat


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

was thinking of taking these engraved windows and window trim for a 73 up there to see of i can sell em think ill have any luck or you think ill just be lugging around extra weight


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

will be in the casa!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

OK just so were on the same page are ice chest without alcohol allowed 64 rag said no capital city ent said yes. Just don't want to get there the day of the show and be told no. Last year i had a few 32 oz plastic bottles of Gatorade and was told i couldnt bring them in. Just makin sure. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 24 2009, 05:09 AM~15171974
> *OK just so were on the same page are ice chest without alcohol allowed 64 rag said no capital city ent said yes. Just don't want to get there the day of the show and be told no. Last year i had a few 32 oz plastic bottles of Gatorade and was told i couldnt bring them in. Just makin sure. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ice chest are fine, just no alcohol and no glass items. Gatorade would be fine.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2009, 06:32 AM~15172081
> *ice chest are fine, just no alcohol and no glass items. Gatorade would be fine.
> *


Got a couple more pre reg for you


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 24 2009, 07:24 AM~15172779
> *Got a couple more pre reg for you
> *


See you tonight


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 24 2009, 08:24 AM~15172779
> *Got a couple more pre reg for you
> *



1 more call me


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Is everybody ready.. should be clear and warm on Sunday.. we hope everybody has a good time... and takes a lot of pictures. maybe some videos..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Northern California gonna represent on Sunday!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a reminder that move-in on Saturday is from 9 to 5 and on Sunday 6 to ?. Sunday morning we will try to get everyone in remember show starts at 11 and we can't be moving cars around once the gate opens, so please get their early.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2009, 06:32 AM~15172081
> *ice chest are fine, just no alcohol and no glass items. Gatorade would be fine.
> *


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:56 AM~15174320
> *Northern California gonna represent on Sunday!!
> *



Now thats FASHO!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We gotta have everyone moved in before the gates open on Sunday.. Show starts at 11... We might have to cut the line off at 10:30.. Heads up.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2009, 10:19 AM~15174499
> *Just a reminder that move-in on Saturday is from 9 to 5 and on Sunday 6 to ?. Sunday morning we will try to get everyone in remember show starts at 11 and we can't be moving cars around once the gate opens, so please get their early.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


post the add please can't see the flyer here at work


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

1260 East Gum Avenue, Woodland California.. 95776


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so do we enter from the front like last year or the dirt area in the back like streetlow did?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 12:25 PM~15175028
> *1260 East Gum Avenue, Woodland California.. 95776
> *




thx


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 24 2009, 12:03 PM~15175295
> *so do we enter from the front like last year or the dirt area in the back like streetlow did?
> *


We ain't doin the dirt homie.. we wouldnt do riders like that. It will be similar to last year, come in the main entrance and we'll have a staging area set up to take care of registrations and move ins. We will get everyone in as quickly as we can, that's always been something we try to do.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 12:17 PM~15175425
> *We ain't doin the dirt homie.. we wouldnt do riders like that.  It will be similar to last year, come in the main entrance and we'll have a staging area set up to take care of registrations and move ins.  We will get everyone in as quickly as we can, that's always been something we try to do.
> *


Kool....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good, fuck that dirt lol! cant wait , this is gonna be a bad ass show






> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 01:17 PM~15175425
> *We ain't doin the dirt homie.. we wouldnt do riders like that.  It will be similar to last year, come in the main entrance and we'll have a staging area set up to take care of registrations and move ins.  We will get everyone in as quickly as we can, that's always been something we try to do.
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 01:17 PM~15175425
> *We ain't doin the dirt homie.. we wouldnt do riders like that.  It will be similar to last year, come in the main entrance and we'll have a staging area set up to take care of registrations and move ins.  We will get everyone in as quickly as we can, that's always been something we try to do.
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Will there be a 21 & up section fo da alcoholics?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

CAR SHOW, AND HO'S. E-40 "TELL ME WHEN TO GO"
GOOD SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 24 2009, 05:19 PM~15178302
> *CAR SHOW, AND HO'S. E-40 "TELL ME WHEN TO GO"
> GOOD SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


you gonna make it out?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 24 2009, 08:04 PM~15179535
> *ttt
> *


what day u coming carnal?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS READY TO ROLL!!!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 24 2009, 06:19 PM~15178302
> *CAR SHOW, AND HO'S. E-40 "TELL ME WHEN TO GO"
> GOOD SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


Don't be scared. Hope to see ya out there Big JG


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

raj,thanks again 4 meeting me! see ya saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 24 2009, 04:58 PM~15178101
> *Will there be a 21 & up section fo da alcoholics?
> *


Their is a beer garden setup for the older crowd.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15180733
> *raj,thanks again 4 meeting me! see ya saturday :thumbsup:
> *


No problem bub.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:yes: beer gardens :h5:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

fool i served you so decent in stockton or lathrobe in the field that my head light jumped out on your hood you still dreaming about that ass whipping wow LOL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 25 2009, 12:07 AM~15181746
> *fool i served you so decent in stockton or lathrobe in the field that my head light jumped out on your hood you still dreaming about that ass whipping wow LOL  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


smiley you gonna be killin em with the rabbit ears on the lac rooogue :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

cant wait to see ruthies pie, i mean ruthie sky at the show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

almost time............see everybody there............ :nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15179794
> *you gonna make it out?
> *


I HAD TO SELL ALL MY SHIT CUS OF HARD TIMES. I GOT TO START OVER AGAIN. I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GOT TOO MANY DANG KIDS.

GOOD LUCK CALIFORNIA LIFESYLES. LUV U GUYS


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 25 2009, 05:26 AM~15182523
> *I HAD TO SELL ALL MY SHIT CUS OF HARD TIMES. I GOT TO START OVER AGAIN. I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GOT TOO MANY DANG KIDS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK CALIFORNIA LIFESYLES. LUV U GUYS
> *


I hear ya on that moneys tight, You should still come out and kick it gonna be a good show.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 25 2009, 06:26 AM~15182523
> *I HAD TO SELL ALL MY SHIT CUS OF HARD TIMES. I GOT TO START OVER AGAIN. I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GOT TOO MANY DANG KIDS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK CALIFORNIA LIFESYLES. LUV U GUYS
> *


Much luv JG :wave: Sorry to here about the ride, those damn kids can sure suck ya dry. Keep ya head up


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 12:39 AM~15181846
> *cant wait to see ruthies pie, i mean ruthie sky at the show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It must of been a typo? :uh: LOL


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 09:19 AM~15183685
> *It must of been a typo? :uh: LOL
> *


I guess so. Wear some booty shorts this time. Its a good show, so you have to show a bit more skin.

I hate when models go to the show wearing some bullshit dress or miniskirt. Give us something to go home and pound the wife to.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 25 2009, 06:26 AM~15182523
> *I HAD TO SELL ALL MY SHIT CUS OF HARD TIMES. I GOT TO START OVER AGAIN. I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GOT TOO MANY DANG KIDS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK CALIFORNIA LIFESYLES. LUV U GUYS
> *


Whatsup fool. You got all winter long to get your car together. You always come back around man. Its in your heart. Ill catch up with you and let you know whos doin what at the show. :biggrin: 

Ill get a bunch of ass pics for you and bobby. Im gonna be ruthies paparazzi. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 08:32 AM~15183819
> *I guess so. Wear some booty shorts this time. Its a good show, so you have to show a bit more skin.
> 
> I hate when models go to the show wearing some bullshit dress or miniskirt. Give us something to go home and pound the wife to.
> *


 :uh: shit bro i like the dress and skirt thing,shows they got some class and keeps you wondering


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15183927
> *:uh: shit bro i like the dress and skirt thing,shows they got some class and keeps you wondering
> *


save the class for church :biggrin: i wanna see snatch and ass :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 09:32 AM~15183819
> *I guess so. Wear some booty shorts this time. Its a good show, so you have to show a bit more skin.
> 
> I hate when models go to the show wearing some bullshit dress or miniskirt. Give us something to go home and pound the wife to.
> *


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

c u at da show ruthie  we taking some pics just like old times :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 10:12 AM~15184178
> *save the class for church :biggrin: i wanna see snatch and ass :roflmao:
> *


Wowzers!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS IS READY


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 25 2009, 10:58 AM~15184562
> *c u at da show ruthie  we taking some pics just like old times :biggrin:
> *


We better be!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ILL CALL U 2NITE RUTHIE OK.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 11:01 AM~15184580
> *We better be!!!!!
> *


just like CORONA AND LIME  all day


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15183927
> *:uh: shit bro i like the dress and skirt thing,shows they got some class and keeps you wondering
> *



I agree, class over ass, lol. If you want to see naked chics, hit a strip club. I'm not a fan of the whole get naked on a lowrider thing. Just my opinion.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15184589
> *just like CORONA AND LIME  all day
> *



see u there cabron


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2009, 10:33 PM~15181061
> *Their is a beer garden setup for the older crowd.
> *



Koo, cuz its my b-day weekend & it would be nice to have a couple cold ones @ da show! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 25 2009, 11:13 AM~15184661
> *I agree, class over ass, lol.  If you want to see naked chics, hit a strip club.  I'm not a fan of the whole get naked on a lowrider thing.  Just my opinion.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

its gonna be a good day sunday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 25 2009, 12:12 PM~15185125
> *Koo, cuz its my b-day weekend & it would be nice to have a couple cold ones @ da show!  :biggrin:
> *



sapo verde homie


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 24 2009, 09:20 PM~15180229
> *IMPALAS READY TO ROLL!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the day is almost here....see you guys their....ill be out their covering the show for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15186612
> *the day is almost here....see you guys their....ill be out their covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 25 2009, 01:11 PM~15185611
> *sapo verde homie
> *



green frogg? :dunno: wat does that mean jess? I dont get it bro


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15186612
> *the day is almost here....see you guys their....ill be out their covering the show for Lowrider Magazine
> *



I'll be there too.....covering for Impalas Magazine.. :biggrin: What time you coming by the pad?


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 03:43 PM~15186795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope to see ya there. Would love to get a picture of you with my ride. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SHOWTIME 916 SAID HE WANTS TO SEE SOMETHING HE CAN GOME HOME AND POUND THE WIFE TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS I`ll see you all in the moring!! Its going to be offthehook!! :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS will be in the house...you know will be ALL FUKED UP!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## la chichonna (Sep 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## la chichonna (Sep 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Sep 25 2009, 04:34 PM~15187146
> *Hope to see ya there.  Would love to get a picture of you with my ride. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Of course!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GETTING READY .... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

we are ready :biggrin: see you guys in the morning LO*LYSTICS


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a good show, Blvd Cruisers Magazine will there to support the homies from Lo*Lysrics.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO WHAT HOPPERS ARE GOING TO BE THERE........


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 25 2009, 11:06 PM~15190546
> *Looks like it's going to be a good show, Blvd Cruisers Magazine will there to support the homies from Lo*Lysrics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 25 2009, 04:14 PM~15186992
> *green frogg?  :dunno:  wat does that mean jess? I dont get it bro
> *



old saying for happy b day :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

filling up the houses sat morning sound busy see u @ 7


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the show season in NorCal starts with the Socios show in Woodland and ends with the LoLystics show in Woodland....and both shows are mandatory for me to go to.



ps
keep an eye out for the Socios show in the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 25 2009, 11:41 PM~15190805
> *old saying for happy b day  :biggrin:
> *


i thought all mexicans knew what _sapo verde_ ment


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

LETHAL LOWS R READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 25 2009, 11:41 PM~15190805
> *old saying for happy b day  :biggrin:
> *




damn , never heard that saying before but thanx anyways bro!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2009, 02:36 AM~15191338
> *i thought all mexicans knew what sapo verde ment
> *



:dunno: sorry my bad!


----------



## RAIDERJR (Sep 26, 2009)

ITS GOING TO BE A BIG SHOW..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats it cost for kidds 2 get in ?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

just got in and theres a lot of nice rides there already :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 25 2009, 09:38 AM~15183887
> *Whatsup fool. You got all winter long to get your car together. You always come back around man. Its in your heart. Ill catch up with you and let you know whos doin what at the show. :biggrin:
> 
> Ill get a bunch of ass pics for you and bobby. Im gonna be ruthies paparazzi.  :biggrin:
> *


COCHINO. :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE THERE......!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 26 2009, 12:40 PM~15193566
> *just got in and theres a lot of nice rides there already  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: and your's is 1 of them! regal look'n good


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got back for woodland and all the buildings are full!!! See you all in the morning.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO THERES NO HOPPERS SHOWING UP :dunno:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

is there still lots of room for non pre reg. and can i bring my dog. chihuahua


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 26 2009, 03:26 PM~15194276
> *SO THERES NO HOPPERS SHOWING UP :dunno:
> *


from what raj says there's suppose 2 be a bunch of hoppers,come up and repp UCE....


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

where do i get in from? already regestered


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15194215
> *Just got back for woodland and all the buildings are full!!! See you all in the morning.
> *


Nice, glad to see such a nice turnout. Just getting ready to wash the ride. See ya all in the morning. Should be there 7:30 - 8 . Raj save us a good spot :biggrin: GO STEELERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

just here in woodland with the rest of the ryder crew. hope it a good hop.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

any previews of the move in


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 26 2009, 03:55 PM~15194153
> *:thumbsup: and your's is 1 of them! regal look'n good
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

where do i get in from? already regestered 
from the main entrance 
there is alot of room out side all the 4 hall are full
there is a couples of hopper showed up tonight


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there............


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

ready for tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2009, 02:25 AM~15191317
> *the show season in NorCal starts with the Socios show in Woodland and ends with the LoLystics show in Woodland....and both shows are mandatory for me to go to.
> ps
> keep an eye out for the Socios show in the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be leaving sac at 8:30-9:00 if anyone trying to cruise up 2gether ?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 26 2009, 11:05 PM~15196928
> *ill be leaving sac at 8:30-9:00 if anyone trying to cruise up 2gether ?
> *


wat up e we rollin out of dixon at 8 if u want 2 roll


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 26 2009, 11:38 PM~15197112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 26 2009, 04:26 PM~15194276
> *SO THERES NO HOPPERS SHOWING UP :dunno:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LEAVING FRESNO AROUND 6AM, SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 9AM!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 26 2009, 11:38 PM~15197112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i love seeing joe's 68...alli can say this ride is BEAUTIFUL. check out the "hideaway" lights - clean!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Sep 26 2009, 11:42 PM~15197129
> *wat up e we rollin out of dixon at 8 if u want 2 roll
> *


what up bro ill be leaving from sac tho


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 12:40 AM~15197338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been a long time since I seen that ride out


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ITS D DAY BITCHES!!!! :biggrin: 

RUTHIE FIND THOSE BOOTYSHORTS..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 06:01 AM~15197915
> *ITS D DAY BITCHES!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> RUTHIE FIND THOSE BOOTYSHORTS..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: k.. now that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 26 2009, 04:26 PM~15194276
> *SO THERES NO HOPPERS SHOWING UP :dunno:
> *


*TEAM DT CAME FROM SAN MARTIN, LOS BANOS AND RENO*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15200111
> *TEAM DT CAME FROM SAN MARTIN, LOS BANOS AND RENO
> *


how'd they do? :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 27 2009, 04:38 PM~15200535
> *how'd they do? :cheesy:
> *


first in single :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

any hop pix?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

man it was hot :angry:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 04:54 PM~15201147
> *man it was hot :angry:
> *


did you hop the car?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

jen did she chipped out at 75" :angry:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 05:04 PM~15201206
> *jen did she chipped out at 75" :angry:
> *


did you guys get 1st


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15201214
> *did you guys get 1st
> *


ya but there was only two double pumps! then we cought on fire


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 06:15 PM~15201273
> *ya but  there was only two double pumps!  then we cought on fire
> *



*WHERE THE PICS :dunno: *


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for all homie coming out good show good hop


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Good show, it was friggin hot as hell though. Still at the trophy ceremony.... It's getting dark.


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

Anybody got pics?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 27 2009, 05:19 PM~15200847
> *first in single :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

FullHouse CC. from Seattle WA. was in the house! :biggrin: 
Go Show Homies, And had a great time, 
Will be back next Year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 27 2009, 05:19 PM~15200847
> *first in single :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: got cheated its all good till next time..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, NOT AS MANY CARS AS THERE WAS LAST YEAR I THOUGHT, BUT STILL A GOOD SHOW, LOTS OF BEAUTIFUL WOMEN THERE :0 NICE CARS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHERES THE PICS OF THE BITCHES.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

man it was hot as fuck but I had a good time


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 09:40 PM~15202616
> *WHERES THE PICS OF THE BITCHES.
> *


BITCH IM A MARRIED MAN, MY WIFE WOULDNT BE TO HAPPY IF I HAD PICS OF GIRLS IN MY CAMERA


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 27 2009, 07:36 PM~15202555
> *:thumbsdown: got cheated its all good till next time..
> *


how did you get cheated? just wondering :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15202726
> *BITCH IM A MARRIED MAN, MY WIFE WOULDNT BE TO HAPPY IF I HAD PICS OF GIRLS IN MY CAMERA
> *


BITCH YOU STOLE PICTURES OF MY EX ON MY PHONE AND SENT THEM TO YOURS. STOP BULLSHITTIN. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

kool aid coils and kool aid hydraulics wants to thank all the 30'' class that came to hop :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 07:40 PM~15202616
> *WHERES THE PICS OF THE BITCHES.
> *



homie i'm going to get you a blow up doll....lol :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 09:52 PM~15202752
> *BITCH YOU STOLE PICTURES OF MY EX ON MY PHONE AND SENT THEM TO YOURS. STOP BULLSHITTIN.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT AFTER LOOKING AT IT...IT KINDA LOOKED GROSS


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15202777
> *homie i'm going to get you a blow up doll....lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 27 2009, 07:53 PM~15202765
> *kool aid coils and kool aid hydraulics  wants to thank all the 30''  class that came to hop  :biggrin:
> *


how many inches did the winner hit?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15202834
> *how many inches did the winner hit?
> *


got me


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 12:09 AM~15197250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15202834
> *how many inches did the winner hit?
> *


76"


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

nobody got pix from the hop?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 27 2009, 08:36 PM~15202555
> *:thumbsdown: got cheated its all good till next time..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 09:11 PM~15202981
> *nobody got pix from the hop?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Besides the heat.. I had a great time was glad to see EVERYONE at the show, didnt get to see a couple of people but it was a great show!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Good turn out jus to fucking hot  :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15202777
> *homie i'm going to get you a blow up doll....lol  :biggrin:
> *


Didnt get to see you at the show.


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE SHOW ,NICE TROPHY,S TO THANKS ,BE BACK YEAR !


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home,what a long hot day! good show guys!


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

ANYONE GOT PICS?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15203169
> *Didnt get to see you at the show.
> *


I looked all over for you :uh: 

All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno: 

heard you looked great.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15203496
> *I looked all over for you :uh:
> 
> All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno:
> ...


lol maybe the girl in the red dress had more to look at


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15203496
> *I looked all over for you :uh:
> 
> All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno:
> ...


I was behind her. Maybe, no one noticed me.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: CHICALI_70, parrandero, apimp60, CE 707, bkloco, chingon68mex, Big Marty, Eddie$Money, calilife83, nme1



daaayyyyuuuummmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*finally Chingon is gonna bless us con fotos*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15203544
> *lol maybe the girl in the red dress had more to look at
> *


Your caddy was lookin good out there. 

The one in red was lettin fools grab her ass n shit, she was a hoe. Its all good though. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Sep 27 2009, 10:06 PM~15203629
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: CHICALI_70, parrandero, apimp60, CE 707, bkloco, chingon68mex, Big Marty, Eddie$Money, calilife83, nme1
> daaayyyyuuuummmmmmm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Just got home after driving 3.5 hours after the show. One of the best shows Ive been to. Will try to post the pics as soon as possible.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Cadillac Heaven, chingon68mex, Eddie$Money, EXCANDALOW, nme1, KIPPY, geezee916, puffy, hardtop art, himbone, chzmo, westside206rain, di colombian, BigBoyTransporting


:0 :0 :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 27 2009, 10:20 PM~15203793
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: Cadillac Heaven, chingon68mex, Eddie$Money, EXCANDALOW, nme1, KIPPY, geezee916, puffy, hardtop art, himbone, chzmo, westside206rain, di colombian, BigBoyTransporting
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno: YEA AND YOU SEE THE 3 SKINNY BROADS WITH DE JA VU SHIRTS ON....THOSE MUST B THE 3 UGLY ONES THEY TALK ABOUT ON THE BILLBOARD


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:15 PM~15203752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks for the pic bro and it was good to see you out there


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15203827
> *:0 thanks for the pic bro and it was good to see you out there
> *



nice meeting you, see you at the next one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 10:15 PM~15203750
> *Your caddy was lookin good out there.
> 
> The one in red was lettin fools grab her ass n shit, she was a hoe. Its all good though.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro aint all porn stars hoe's they could never be house wifes :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

had a great time at the show. man it was hott


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:24 PM~15203849
> *nice meeting you, see you at the next one
> *


got one of my bike :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15203820
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS PIC FROM TODAYS SHOW
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Sep 27 2009, 10:21 PM~15203812
> *All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno: YEA AND YOU SEE THE 3 SKINNY BROADS WITH DE JA VU SHIRTS ON....THOSE MUST B THE 3 UGLY ONES THEY TALK ABOUT ON THE BILLBOARD
> *


 :biggrin: I thought the asian chick in the black skirt was a dude. There was a couple 13 year old lookin chicks at the same booth with gay ass stunner shades on walkin around like they got a crown on their head :uh: 


The show was off the chains. The booths were all convenient and food was great. Me and all my homies had a blast. We had laughs, and were clowning each other all day havin fun.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15203907
> *IS THIS PIC FROM TODAYS SHOW
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:dunno: BUT LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15203907
> *IS THIS PIC FROM TODAYS SHOW
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



no that was a pic from saturday afternoon, cherry 64 wasn't in full set up yet


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15203907
> *IS THIS PIC FROM TODAYS SHOW
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 10:24 PM~15203855
> *thanks bro  aint all porn stars hoe's they could never be house wifes  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea. Doesnt mean i wouldnt bang her, she looked great. :biggrin: 

These girls know what their doin. They wouldnt exactly go to church in the clothes they sport at these shows.  

I love women


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:33 PM~15203945
> *no that was a pic from saturday afternoon, cherry 64 wasn't in full set up yet
> *


ANY PIXS OF TODAY CHERRY 64


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:33 PM~15203945
> *no that was a pic from saturday afternoon, cherry 64 wasn't in full set up yet
> *


Wonder how long it takes Trino to set up all those mirrors.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st place mild winner :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203953
> *Hell yea. Doesnt mean i wouldnt bang her, she looked great.  :biggrin:
> 
> These girls know what their doin. They wouldnt exactly go to church in the clothes they sport at these shows.
> ...


lol aint that the truth but some try to complain but they put them selves out there like hoes they get treated like em no offence to the ladys


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 09:38 PM~15203984
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 10:38 PM~15203984
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


bukake girl?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 10:38 PM~15203984
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


there you go scotty thats why I said maybe she had more to look at :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

great pics bro keep em coming.....I didn't get to go but I saw alot of cars on 99


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 10:41 PM~15204017
> *there you go scotty thats why I said maybe she had more to look at  :biggrin:
> *


Damn. I see your point now. 

I would of banged her in a porta potty. :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Osoito in the house 
:yes:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 25 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: CadillacKidd, KandyPainted, dropped81, CHICALI_70, nsane86, 1940chevy, chingon68mex, ryderz, East925Bay, SIC'N'TWISTED, silvercaprice, 64Rag, SHOWTIME916, HOP SHOP, Big Marty, 64betsy


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 09:52 PM~15204105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks brother !!*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 10:51 PM~15204103
> *Damn. I see your point now.
> 
> I would of banged her in a porta potty. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got home from the fairgrounds. First of all I would like to thank all of the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders that came out to support us. Without all of you this show would not be a success. It's all of you that come out and support us that makes us try and do this event every year. Hopefully we can plan for the 4th annual show. I would also like to thank our club members and the Capitol City Entertainment crew and all of their familys for all the help. If it wasn't for all of these people helping out, it would be very hard to pull this off. Again from the LO*LYSTICS family to all the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders THANK YOU for all your support. 
Much Love, 
Raj


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15204182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the last pic thanks bro


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15204208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15204208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my.......


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Clam Cam 
:cheesy:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 10:15 PM~15203752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Sep 27 2009, 11:20 PM~15204314
> *:thumbsup:
> *


a bro chris got the good ones


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Any hop pics?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:32 PM~15204384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks good by chance did you get any more of my car :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:33 PM~15204388
> *Any hop pics?
> *


not from me sorry, I was drinking beer and eating bbq oysters when that was going on :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 11:36 PM~15204402
> *that one looks good by chance did you get any more of my car  :biggrin:
> *



I'll check bro, I have lots of pics to go thru


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:04 PM~15204194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RALPH. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15203820
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS CHERRY LOOKING FINE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:35 PM~15204396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cutie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

MY ENTRY WAS A 20"STREET CUSTOM.IT HAS NO FRAME MOD'S SINGLE STAGE PAINT,AND ASIDE FROM MILD PINSTRIPING AND A COUPLE MIRRORS AND LIGHTS SHOULD HAVE BEEN CLOSE TO A THIRD IF NOT BETTER.NOT AGAINST BIKES WITH TWISTED PART'S AND CANDY PAINT.HE WAS EVEN KREATIVE ENUF TO PAINT THE NIPPLES ON HIS ORIGINAL RIM'S UNTIL HE CAN SAVE TO UPGRADE.\MY BOY WORKED HARD AND SAVED TO GET HIS BIKE TO DEBUT AT YOUR SHOW ONLY TO BE LET DOWN.HIS ENTRY NUMBER WAS 274.WITH B WRITTEN ON TOP.HE CAN HANDLE LOSING BUT WHEN YOU MOW YARDS AND SAVE EVERY PENNY,TO PUT IN YOUR ENTRY.IT IS DISAPPOINTING.I HOPE YOU CAN TAKE THE TIME TO RESPOND OR PM ME IT WOULD BE GREAT TO FAX HIS SCORE SHEET SO HE COULD SEE WHERE HE'S AT.
UPON RESPONSE I'LL GIVE YOU A FAX NUMBER.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 28 2009, 12:11 AM~15204561
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!
> *


it was hot as fuck today....


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

just a few pics i took today. didnt take many cause started sweatin from walking around too much. just wanted to show some love for lo-lystics.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

too hot so i stood with 102.5, now i got a job with them. just cause i had a nice camera with me.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 
 
 
cherry 64 again


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 11:20 PM~15204317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this white chick was gettin it up on the stage when ray dogg was up on stage. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 27 2009, 10:58 PM~15204153
> *Just got home from the fairgrounds. First of all I would like to thank all of the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders that came out to support us. Without all of you this show would not be a success. It's all of you that come out and support us that makes us try and do this event every year. Hopefully we can plan for the 4th annual show. I would also like to thank our club members and the Capitol City Entertainment crew and all of their familys for all the help. If it wasn't for all of these people helping out, it would be very hard to pull this off. Again from the LO*LYSTICS family to all the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders THANK YOU for all your support.
> Much Love,
> Raj
> *


FROM MYSELF AND BLVD KINGS


I WOULD LIKE TO THANK RAJ AND THE REST OF YOUR CLUB FOR THERE HOSPITALITY YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SHOWED ME AND MY CLUB LOVE, THANK YOU FOR HELPING US GET A GREAT SPOT - THANK YOU FOR HELPING MY LATE MEMBERS GET IN SO FAST, AND EVEN THOUGH ALL OF YOU WERE VERY BUSY THEY STILL HAD TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS AND HELP US WITH LITTLE CONCERNS THAT WE HAD

THANK YOU AND WE WELL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

From me and the rest of the LO*LYSTICS we want to thank you all for coming out. Hope you all enjoyed the show. It was HOT out there! but you guys kept the vibe good out there, not one fight went down at this show..Thank you all for representing, we ran late into the night there was a lot of top notch cars out there... If you guys got more pics post em up, and once again thanks and we will catch you out there on the calles.


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

It like i miss a good show that's fuck up hope to be there next year great job lolystics. Keep postting pic for all of us to enjoy.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: jose510ss, DJCILLO805, madmax64, BILLY_THE_KID, Cadillac1, PHATBOY>UCE<, Michi, mikescustoms, montemanls, chzmo, 64' NINER, SERIOUSHYDROS 

DAIMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 09:11 PM~15202981
> *nobody got pix from the hop?
> *


I gotta couple on my phone. I'll upload them later 2day after work


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

nice pictures   tight rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

great show but it was fucking hot!!! But well worth going.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:43 AM~15205756
> *From me and the rest of the LO*LYSTICS we want to thank you all for coming out.  Hope you all enjoyed the show.  It was HOT out there! but you guys kept the vibe good out there, not one fight went down at this show..Thank you all for representing, we ran late into the night there was a lot of top notch cars out there... If you guys got more pics post em up, and once again thanks and we will catch you out there on the calles.
> *


ONE LOVE to the Lo*Lystics Family I had a great time at the show! Thanks for supporting all the local Artists! DJ HenDoe!


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

ANY PICS OF BIKES THAT WERE THERE.....


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 26 2009, 10:45 PM~15197141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep them coming.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 11:35 PM~15204396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 28 2009, 11:33 AM~15207905
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hey, I didn't get to see u?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Once again thank you all for coming. We know their are some issues we have to work out. Please just remember this show gets bigger and bigger every year, which makes it harder and harder for our staff. I've heard from alot of you on the trophys, I'm sorry we can't make everyone happy. All we can do it try. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## hdcustomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15203827
> *:0 thanks for the pic bro and it was good to see you out there
> *


hey homie thanks for selling my son your frame.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 28 2009, 01:20 PM~15208863
> *Once again thank you all for coming. We know their are some issues we have to work out. Please just remember this show gets bigger and bigger every year, which makes it harder and harder for our staff. I've heard from alot of you on the trophys, I'm sorry we can't make everyone happy. All we can do it try. Thanks again for all of your support.
> *



I know for sure next year will be even bigger then this year!!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 28 2009, 11:11 AM~15207698
> *Keep them coming.
> *


More pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hdcustomizer_@Sep 28 2009, 01:27 PM~15208930
> *hey homie thanks for selling my son your frame.
> *


no problem bro hope he go's along way with it


----------



## hdcustomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

THATS IT?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Sep 28 2009, 01:31 PM~15208959
> *I know for sure next year will be even bigger then this year!!!!!!
> *



X86 WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!


----------



## hdcustomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 01:38 PM~15209011
> *no problem bro hope he go's along way with it
> *


Yeah he's in the garage sanding on it allready.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 28 2009, 11:11 AM~15207698
> *Keep them coming.
> *




Hey Dork it was nice seein u yesterday.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Lo*lystics for a "GREAT" show. Hey Rag Thanks for Hookin us up with a "GREAT" spot bro! See you guys next year!!!.... Luxurious C.C.........


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*RITCHIE 
3RD PLACE = 80'S MILD *


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Getlikeme10 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Raj...It's Christina (Harley #08 1st Place) 

I gave your wife my number with my name beside it so that she can get in touch with us regarding last night but, I should have put David's name by the number. 

Anyway, Your right...You can't make everyone happy and it was obvious you were all trying really hard to do so. Roberto, Israel, and their boys did a good job on their end and the Lo*Lystics crew put on a good show, the environment was cool (hot weather) everyone was respectful and even when it started gettin late and dark everybody was patient and respectful. That's because you all deserved it after putting on a show like that. Thought i'd let you know!

Anyway, get at me or Dave when you can to talk about that 1st Place thing. 

Again, Successful event!

Christina Wong (Bonilla)


----------



## Getlikeme10 (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 28 2009, 01:20 PM~15208863
> *Once again thank you all for coming. We know their are some issues we have to work out. Please just remember this show gets bigger and bigger every year, which makes it harder and harder for our staff. I've heard from alot of you on the trophys, I'm sorry we can't make everyone happy. All we can do it try. Thanks again for all of your support.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hdcustomizer_@Sep 28 2009, 01:40 PM~15209028
> *Yeah he's in the garage sanding on it allready.
> *



Now thats what's up! I cant wait to get my son a frame!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hdcustomizer_@Sep 28 2009, 01:40 PM~15209028
> *Yeah he's in the garage sanding on it allready.
> *


thats good to here bro :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 02:09 PM~15209290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up I fam!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 28 2009, 01:41 PM~15209035
> *Hey Dork it was nice seein u yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


Its always good to you guys!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Sep 28 2009, 02:16 PM~15209352
> *What up I fam!!!!!
> *


what up bro you should have stop by where we where at :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: redwhite_62, bub916, Getlikeme10, flossyb93, CE 707, king xavier, sjrider71, cp63, DA HITTA, locs_650, Ruthie Skye, CE4LIFE, Cadillac1, nme1, Mr.Chop Top, 69Impalajuice, PHATBOY>UCE<, 64Rag :0 
thats alot people reading this topic


----------



## Getlikeme10 (Sep 28, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 02:18 PM~15209363
> *what up bro you should have stop by where we where at  :biggrin:
> *



Fasho next time we ridin! What happen to Dwight but fuck it he missed out on this one!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

any1 else got hop pics? it was to hot 4 me to stand out there and watch..


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 28 2009, 12:58 AM~15204153
> *Just got home from the fairgrounds. First of all I would like to thank all of the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders that came out to support us. Without all of you this show would not be a success. It's all of you that come out and support us that makes us try and do this event every year. Hopefully we can plan for the 4th annual show. I would also like to thank our club members and the Capitol City Entertainment crew and all of their familys for all the help. If it wasn't for all of these people helping out, it would be very hard to pull this off. Again from the LO*LYSTICS family to all the car clubs, hoppers, and solo riders THANK YOU for all your support.
> Much Love,
> Raj
> *


We (STYLISTICS) will be there every year you have the show. There were some growing pains but if it was 20 degrees cooler, it probably would not have been as big a deal. I thought the show was awesome and you guys did a great job. I will see you next year.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 28 2009, 11:35 AM~15207928
> *Hey, I didn't get to see u?
> *


I didn't make it out to this one this year .... i will see you at the next one though ... 

How you been?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Sep 28 2009, 02:21 PM~15209398
> *Fasho next time we ridin! What happen to Dwight but fuck it he missed out on this one!
> *


his doughter was sick and yea he did miss out :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wanted to say thank you! we had a FANTASTIC! time at the the show. see yall next season :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i had a good time


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Keep the pics coming :thumbsup: 

I like sitting here at my desk with the air and my fan getting to see all the rides everyone else sweated for.  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 02:17 PM~15209963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

THANK'S USE C.C FROM STOCKTON FOR HELPPING ME AFTER THE SHOW. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...............JOSE 1WIKD79.......THANK'S ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I snapped a few pics out there both days.. I'll post up later this evening and try to upload them..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 28 2009, 02:29 PM~15209492
> *I didn't make it out to this one this year .... i will see you at the next one though ...
> 
> How you been?
> *


I'm alive. Can't complain!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Some hop picts not to good but its what i got


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

and last a couple E-40 picts :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats all i got. Thanks Lo*lystics to another great show looking forward to next year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15203496
> *All i saw was some broad in a red dress get jocked all day. Supposedly she was a porn star for bukake films :dunno:
> *


link?


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres what i got :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

just a few pics took with my phone forgot to charge the cam :banghead:





















had fun thanks for a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> Glad to see Mikey made it out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> > /quote]
> >
> > Glad to see Mikey made it out there. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

More pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 28 2009, 08:00 PM~15213175
> *More pics... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2009, 09:38 PM~15203984
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


*REAL NICE CAMEL TOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15213312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 who took that pic :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15213516
> *:0
> :0  :0 who took that pic  :biggrin:
> *


umm i'm not sure but i think it was *YOU* *****

the good old extend the arm out and click pic  :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15213312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's all i got for now.. Everyone was out representing hard


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:27 PM~15213540
> *umm i'm not sure but i think it was YOU *****
> 
> the good old extend the arm out and click pic   :biggrin:
> *


she gets the cooter punch




so did she do porn in the porter pooty?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2009, 09:25 PM~15214203
> *she gets the cooter punch
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 27 2009, 12:28 AM~15197296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THX LO*LYSTICS 4 A GREAT SHOW N I THINK WE R GOING TO NEED A BIGGER BUILDING 4 NEXT YEAR  I JUST WISH IT WAS NOT THAT FUCKIN HOT I STAYED IN DA BUILDING 4 MOST OF DA DAY :angry: :angry: BUT STILL HAD FUN WIT ALL MY SOCIOS  HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT HOME SAFE N WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 28 2009, 12:26 PM~15208340
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD SEEING U HOMIE, HOPE U GUYS MADE BACK TO CARSON CITY SAFE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 28 2009, 01:41 PM~15209035
> *Hey Dork it was nice seein u yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


damn ruthie you have a nice bottom, you looked great. 

that chick in the red looked like pinochio. i can see why classy looks better. She didnt even know how to pose right.

Wheres two tonz when you need him :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15213312
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 11:18 PM~15214892
> *:cheesy:
> *


I AGREE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

nice show, be back next year.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my contribution for this topic

Fortune Teller









Chase 64









Mint Condition









EastBay 68









Ruthie Skye









pantyless chick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Props to LoLystics and everyone else involved in making this show happen. Ive been going to this show since it started and god willing ill be their every single year to show support. Again thanks to LoLystics and everyone else that busted their ass the day of the show and prior to the show for making it happen.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Clam Cam 
:scrutinize:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

MUCH PROPS TO LO*LYSTICS ON THEIR SHOW....IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT....THANKS TO THE STAFF AND BROTHER RAJ FOR DA HOSPITALITY.....ITS ALL GOOD AND LORD WILLING......WILL BE BACK FOR DA NEXT SHOW!!! SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS BROTHERS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm glad everyone had a good time. We love doing this for the lowrider community and for the sport. Thanks again for the props and much love to everyone.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I had a good time, it was a real good show. Just want to thank Raj & the Lo*Lystics for having me there & Ignacio from Socios for hooking it up.

Eddie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics TwoTonz, next time we will get all the homeboys together and snap that elusive club pic..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 29 2009, 07:59 AM~15216912
> *I had a good time, it was a real good show. Just want to thank Raj & the Lo*Lystics for having me there & Ignacio from Socios for hooking it up.
> 
> Eddie
> *


Hey M.r, I was looking for you? You can't hide from me forever


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2009, 10:11 PM~15214807
> *damn ruthie you have a nice bottom,  you looked great.
> 
> that chick in the red looked like pinochio. i can see why classy looks better. She didnt even know how to pose right.
> ...


Thank you very much! :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 09:17 AM~15217029
> *Hey M.r, I was looking for you? You can't hide from me forever
> *


LOOKING NICE RUTHIE...I TOO WAS LOOKING FOR YOU, BUT NO LUCK


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 29 2009, 09:05 AM~15217383
> *LOOKING NICE RUTHIE...I TOO WAS LOOKING FOR YOU, BUT NO LUCK
> *


I'm sorry, I didn't get to. See a lot of ppls.. The weather wasn't making it easy on me.  I'm sorry!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 29 2009, 09:05 AM~15217383
> *LOOKING NICE RUTHIE...I TOO WAS LOOKING FOR YOU, BUT NO LUCK
> *



she came to our building but only took a pic wit Nachos car :angry: muy chingona :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 29 2009, 06:59 AM~15216912
> *I had a good time, it was a real good show. Just want to thank Raj & the Lo*Lystics for having me there & Ignacio from Socios for hooking it up.
> 
> Eddie
> *


Get at me next year early. This way we can get your logo on the flier and hook it up right.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2009, 10:14 AM~15217448
> *she came to our building but only took a pic wit Nachos car  :angry:  muy chingona  :biggrin:
> *


AINT THAT SOMETHING :angry: MUST OF BEEN WHEN I WENT TO GO GET SOME TACOS :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 10:11 AM~15217423
> *I'm sorry, I didn't get to. See a lot of ppls.. The weather wasn't making it easy on me.  I'm sorry!
> *


      ITS OK...TE LA PASO THIS TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 08:11 AM~15217423
> *I'm sorry, I didn't get to. See a lot of ppls.. The weather wasn't making it easy on me.  I'm sorry!
> *


yes looking very good ruthie. i didnt get to meet you either. oh well next time.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Definatly next time. I'm not going to Vegas this year so maybe ill see you guys at the Luxurious car show?


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 08:29 AM~15217544
> *Definatly next time. I'm not going to Vegas this year so maybe ill see you guys at the Luxurious car show?
> *


hell ya burritos on me girl


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm glad its over.. time to get back on the streets and ride... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

PICS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

looks like i missed out on a good one


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2009, 03:06 PM~15209858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Sep 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15208478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHHHHAT ASSSSSS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 28 2009, 02:10 AM~15204777
> *just a few pics i took today. didnt take many cause started sweatin from walking around too much. just wanted to show some love for lo-lystics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 28 2009, 02:56 AM~15204874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

APB on a stolen candy orange 65 hardtop. If anyone has any info PM me or anybody in the club... One of the homies got his shit peeled from the parking lot. If anyone has any info let us know.. White guts with orange piping.. Super Sport..Any info appreciated..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 29 2009, 11:50 AM~15218783
> *APB on a stolen candy orange 65 hardtop.  If anyone has any info PM me or anybody in the club... One of the homies got his shit peeled from the parking lot.  If anyone has any info let us know.. White guts with orange piping.. Super Sport..Any info appreciated..
> *




THAT'S FUCK UP HOPE U GUYS FIND OUT WHO DID IT N FUCK HIM UP :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 29 2009, 11:50 AM~15218783
> *APB on a stolen candy orange 65 hardtop.  If anyone has any info PM me or anybody in the club... One of the homies got his shit peeled from the parking lot.  If anyone has any info let us know.. White guts with orange piping.. Super Sport..Any info appreciated..
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 11:59 AM~15218849
> *:no:  :no:
> *


was it u

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

here are some pix that we took


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

sick ass regal


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 29 2009, 10:50 AM~15218783
> *APB on a stolen candy orange 65 hardtop.  If anyone has any info PM me or anybody in the club... One of the homies got his shit peeled from the parking lot.  If anyone has any info let us know.. White guts with orange piping.. Super Sport..Any info appreciated..
> *


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 29 2009, 12:18 PM~15219015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics 68mex keep them coming


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:56 AM~15174320
> *Northern California gonna represent on Sunday!!
> *



    You all came out and represented..


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 29 2009, 07:17 AM~15217029
> *Hey M.r, I was looking for you? You can't hide from me forever
> *


 

As soon as I walked in I saw you, but you were about to take some pics & had a little crowd around, so I kept walking because I thought I was going to run into you at some point in the show. But you got my number, just hit me up whenever.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 29 2009, 02:58 PM~15220368
> *
> 
> As soon as I walked in I saw you, but you were about to take some pics & had a little crowd around, so I kept walking because I thought I was going to run into you at some point in the show. But you got my number, just hit me up whenever.
> *


Excuses, excuses!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 09:56 PM~15214611
> *GOOD SEEING U HOMIE, HOPE U GUYS MADE BACK TO CARSON CITY SAFE
> *


all ways pleger seeing bro congats on your sons win bro :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15217476
> *Get at me next year early. This way we can get your logo on the flier and hook it up right.
> *


Sounds good homie, I'll do that. Good looking out.


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 29 2009, 03:58 PM~15220953
> *all ways pleger seeing bro congats on your sons win bro :biggrin:
> *


thx bro lmk when ur next show is going 2 be so we can take the trip to Carson :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> my contribution for this topic
> 
> Fortune Teller
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2009, 05:50 PM~15222130
> *thx bro lmk when ur next show is going 2 be so we can take the trip to Carson  :biggrin:
> *


simon bro u will be the frist one to know :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a few I took!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 29 2009, 02:14 PM~15220019
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Sep 28 2009, 08:28 PM~15213552
> *
> *


That pic reminds me of the old days :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like you guys got the show covered.....just a couple of pics of a ride that caught my eye...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Sep 29 2009, 09:41 PM~15224654
> *That pic reminds me of the old days :biggrin:
> *


what up bro we realy brought the ladys out of there shell back then :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 29 2009, 10:43 PM~15225208
> *Looks like you guys got the show covered.....just a  couple of pics of a ride that caught my eye...
> 
> 
> ...


dig that car  caught my eye last year.... imma get me one someday :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Sep 29 2009, 08:01 PM~15223679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics, bro!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to 72 Kutty for all the backstage shots. You know how the LO*LYSTICS do it, we even got E40 on the team. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

72 Kutty maybe you can put some of the pics of Mack 10 up their.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks rag for the invite had great time, it was very hot but you and tour crew did a great job. Hope to see you soon. Thanks again good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Sep 30 2009, 08:08 AM~15227146
> *Thanks rag for the invite had great time, it was very hot but you and tour crew did a great job. Hope to see you soon. Thanks again good show. :thumbsup:
> *



it was great meeting you bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 29 2009, 06:49 PM~15222863
> *simon bro u will be the frist one to know  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:

just make sure that bus has a stripper pole wit a nice chichona


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Sep 30 2009, 07:08 AM~15227146
> *Thanks rag for the invite had great time, it was very hot but you and tour crew did a great job. Hope to see you soon. Thanks again good show. :thumbsup:
> *


Bro, thanks for coming out I'm glad you had a good time. Hopefully can do it again for next year and I hope to see you their.


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 29 2009, 11:52 PM~15225616
> *nice pics, bro!!!
> *


  ........you like huh bro.........I can hook you up with my photographer he's on LIL red63rag look him up :biggrin: 
My bad bro I didn't even see you had posted'em on previous page. I stole'em from the FAMILY page.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 30 2009, 07:01 AM~15226656
> *72 Kutty maybe you can put some of the pics of Mack 10 up their.
> *



I'll try and put a few up later.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I glad it sounds like another positive LO*LYSTICS event.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 30 2009, 01:58 PM~15230467
> *I glad it sounds like another positive LO*LYSTICS event.
> *



u just need to be able to control the weather  


great job LO*LYSTICS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 29 2009, 10:43 PM~15225208
> *Looks like you guys got the show covered.....just a  couple of pics of a ride that caught my eye...
> 
> 
> ...



Was this one there...........? I didn't see it.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 30 2009, 04:10 PM~15231723
> *Was this one there...........?  I didn't see it.
> *



Yeah it was there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

ON BEHALF OF CAPITAL CITY ENTERTAINMENT WE WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB ON A GREAT EVENT. IT WAS AN INCREDIBLE SIGHT TO SEE SO MANY AREA LOWRIDERS SHOW UP TO SUPPORT THIS SUPER SHOW N CONCERT AND MAKE IT A HUGE SUCCESS.

IT'S ONLY BEEN A COUPLE DAYS AND MANY OF US ARE ALREADY LOOKING FORWARD TOO THE 4th ANNUAL LO*LYSTICS SUPERSHOW & CONCERT 2010!!

GIVE YOURSELF A :thumbsup: LO*LYSTICS!!!!


"THE CAPITAL CITY ENT. TEAM"


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 30 2009, 07:01 AM~15226656
> *72 Kutty maybe you can put some of the pics of Mack 10 up their.
> *



How about another E40 shot.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

great show LO*LYSTICS thanks 4 haveing us cant wait 4 next year :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(lowriderbob @ Sep 25 2009, 04:34 PM) 
Hope to see ya there. Would love to get a picture of you with my ride. 



> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 25 2009, 09:58 PM~15189959
> *Of course!
> *


 I missed you again. Seen you but like always had a crowd. you be look'n good see ya around :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Guys was there a best of show for trucks? if so who were da winners. Also who got top three best in show?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Sep 30 2009, 05:59 PM~15232717
> *QUOTE(lowriderbob @ Sep 25 2009, 04:34 PM)
> Hope to see ya there.  Would love to get a picture of you with my ride.
> I missed you again.  Seen you but like always had a crowd.  you be look'n good see ya around :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 30 2009, 08:14 AM~15227188
> *:biggrin:
> 
> just make sure that bus has a stripper pole so i can do my thang :0
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 30 2009, 04:18 PM~15231799
> *ON BEHALF OF CAPITAL CITY ENTERTAINMENT WE WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB ON A GREAT EVENT.  IT WAS AN INCREDIBLE SIGHT TO SEE SO MANY AREA LOWRIDERS SHOW UP TO SUPPORT THIS SUPER SHOW N CONCERT AND MAKE IT A HUGE SUCCESS.
> 
> IT'S ONLY BEEN A COUPLE DAYS AND MANY OF US ARE ALREADY LOOKING FORWARD TOO THE 4th ANNUAL LO*LYSTICS SUPERSHOW & CONCERT 2010!!
> ...


HOW BOUT CAL EXPO NEXT YEAR?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats Lolystics on another great show . We had a great time. *SOCIOS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2009, 02:29 AM~15237066
> *
> *



dam u r a ****


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Oct 1 2009, 07:06 AM~15238136
> *Congrats Lolystics on another great show . We had a great time. SOCIOS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


\
Thanks for the support guys. You know how it goes down. Socios at the beginning of the year and LO*LYSTICS and the end of the year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 1 2009, 09:08 AM~15238707
> *\
> Thanks for the support guys. You know how it goes down. Socios at the beginning of the year and LO*LYSTICS and the end of the year.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 1 2009, 09:08 AM~15238707
> *\
> Thanks for the support guys. You know how it goes down. Socios at the beginning of the year and LO*LYSTICS and the end of the year.
> *



:h5:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

More later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 30 2009, 04:16 PM~15231779
> *Yeah it was there.... :biggrin:
> *



Fuck...... :angry: I didn't see it.  I went up there hopping to see it.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Sep 30 2009, 06:03 PM~15232755
> *Guys was there a best of show for trucks?  if so who were da winners.  Also who got top three best in show?
> *


1ST BEST OF SHOW ---CHERRY 64 TRAFFIC C.C.

2ND BEST OF SHOW----FORTUNE TELLER IMPALAS C.C.

1ST TRADITIONAL BEST OF SHOW-- SIMPLE SIX IMPALAS C.C.

2ND TRADITIONAL BEST OF SHOW---MIKEY IMPALAS C.C.

1ST ORIGINAL BEST OF SHOW--- MINT CONDITION

2ND ORIGINAL BEST OF SHOW--- SAL IMPALAS C.C.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15261995
> *1ST BEST OF SHOW ---CHERRY 64  TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 2ND BEST OF SHOW----FORTUNE TELLER  IMPALAS C.C.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 4 2009, 12:09 AM~15261995
> *1ST BEST OF SHOW ---CHERRY 64  TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 2ND BEST OF SHOW----FORTUNE TELLER  IMPALAS C.C.
> ...


Impalas wasnt fucking around that day.....what car is the one that took 2nd best traditional?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2009, 02:07 AM~15262291
> *Impalas wasnt fucking around that day.....what car is the one that took 2nd best traditional?
> *


black 63 convertible from stockton chapter


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2009, 02:07 AM~15262291
> *Impalas wasnt fucking around that day.....what car is the one that took 2nd best traditional?
> *


X1964


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *EL FAIDER,Oct 1 2009, 08:07 AM~15238147]dam IM a **** AND THE FAIDERS SUCK
> *_


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15267225
> *
> *





:uh:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

To the top


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cant wait till next year


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

mr brown getting down


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

theres the pics of the show homie  was off the hook :wow:


----------

